# Leaving dogs alone



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

We have the thread about leaving a dog outside a shop, which I rarely do, but no one has ever commented about her being agressive. I do prefer to take her with me, which means I either go in the car, and leave her in the car, or walk into town and maybe nip into the odd shop.
I was wondering the other day, does the location of the car matter, does a dog feel safe in a car, where ever it is.
On bonfire night, a roasted horse chestnut seller is always in town with his dog beside him, but on bonfire night he was selling horse chestnut, and the dog was in the car. It must have been really loud, but perhaps the owner felt the dog was better with him, perhaps his normal routine.
On a winter day, is leaving dogs in the car, almost as good as leaving them at home?
If you are staying an hour, and your drive is 1/2 an hour each way, they would be home alone for 2 hours, or in the car alone for 1 hour.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

El Cid said:


> We have the thread about leaving a dog outside a shop, which I rarely do, but no one has ever commented about her being agressive. I do prefer to take her with me, which means I either go in the car, and leave her in the car, or walk into town and maybe nip into the odd shop.
> I was wondering the othe day, does the location of the car matter, does a dog feel safe in a car, where ever it is.
> On bonfire night, a horschestnut seller is always in town with his dog beside him, but on bonfire night he was selling horschestnut, and the dog was in the car. It must have been really loud, but perhaps the owner felt the dog was better with him, perhaps his normal routine.
> On a winter day, is leaving dogs in the car, almost as good as leaving them at home?
> If you are staying an hour, and your drive is 1/2 an hour each way, they would be home alone for 2 hours, or in the car alone for 1 hour.


But why does she need to go in to town with you? A car in winter would get pretty cold in an hour?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

If I'm going anywhere like shopping, or into town I never take the boys they are left at home. I never take them anywhere, where they would be left in the car.


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

Meezey said:


> But why does she need to go in to town with you? A car in winter would get pretty cold in an hour?


I am asking which is best, I dont leave the heating on at home, is that the biggest issue?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

pogo said:


> If I'm going anywhere like shopping, or into town I never take the boys they are left at home. I never take them anywhere, where they would be left in the car.


Very much this, even when out with them we bring them home and then go to the shops.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

El Cid said:


> I am asking which is best, I dont leave the heating on at home, is that the biggest issue?


Leaving them at home. Why the risk them being stolen from outside a shop, houses tend to be more insulated than cars! Yes they can be stolen from houses but bit easier to steal from outside shops or even cars. Is there a reason she needs to come with you?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine are left in the car as long as necessary if they happen to be with me - which is not very often.
I have left previous dogs in the car overnight if we have a stopover on a journey. We took dogs on a holiday to a hotel that did not allow them upstairs to the bedrooms so they slept in the car.
Tomorrow I am at a horse thing and will be away from 9 in the morning till around 3 in the afternoon. Toffee does not just sleep when she is in the car so I will probably not take them, they will have to have a quiet day at home.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

El Cid said:


> I am asking which is best, I dont leave the heating on at home, is that the biggest issue?


Why does the heating need to be left on  I don't leave it on for the boys?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Blitz said:


> Mine are left in the car as long as necessary if they happen to be with me - which is not very often.
> I have left previous dogs in the car overnight if we have a stopover on a journey. We took dogs on a holiday to a hotel that did not allow them upstairs to the bedrooms so they slept in the car.
> Tomorrow I am at a horse thing and will be away from 9 in the morning till around 3 in the afternoon. Toffee does not just sleep when she is in the car so I will probably not take them, they will have to have a quiet day at home.


We book hotel's that allow them in rooms. Wouldn't risk leaving a dog in a car overnight irrespective of weather.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I think it is a shame that so many people do not take their dogs out and about with them in the car. I know plenty of dogs that virtually live in the car, go to work with their owners, and it is a second home. It is back to the dog being a part of the family I think.

Worrying about theft seems a bit knee jerk to me. Just because there is the odd theft reported on facebook -which 9 times out of 10 is either not a theft or is an urban myth it seems an awful shame to leave dogs at home when they could be with their owners.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

My dogs never get left in the car..

If I go out with the dogs its for them.. To the beach, forest, vet, etc.. If I go to a fair , shops town etc its for me. My boys stay home in the comfort of thier own home with their beds and water bowl at hand...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Meezey said:


> But why does she need to go in to town with you? *A car in winter would get pretty cold in an hour?*


and if the sun is out a car can still get hot even on a cold day, remember it's just a tin can what ever the make.

I'd rather leave him safe at home for a few hours, then leave him in a car what ever the weather, also dogs have been stolen from car before.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Blitz said:


> I think it is a shame that so many people do not take their dogs out and about with them in the car. I know plenty of dogs that virtually live in the car, go to work with their owners, and it is a second home. It is back to the dog being a part of the family I think.
> 
> Worrying about theft seems a bit knee jerk to me. Just because there is the odd theft reported on facebook -which 9 times out of 10 is either not a theft or is an urban myth it seems an awful shame to leave dogs at home when they could be with their owners.


Who say people don't? Huge difference taking them out place's in the car, than driving your dogs with you just to leave them in a car? Your not with them in the car, your cosied up in your hotel room or out with horses or in your office?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Blitz said:


> I think it is a shame that so many people do not take their dogs out and about with them in the car. I know plenty of dogs that virtually live in the car, go to work with their owners, and it is a second home. It is back to the dog being a part of the family I think.
> 
> Worrying about theft seems a bit knee jerk to me. Just because there is the odd theft reported on facebook -which 9 times out of 10 is either not a theft or is an urban myth it seems an awful shame to leave dogs at home when they could be with their owners.


Aye but some of us have dogs who go ape **** if someone gets to close to the car, or heaven forbid a dog should walk past  i like my car in one piece


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Who say people don't? Huge difference taking them out place's in the car, than driving your dogs with you just to leave them in a car? Your not with them in the car, your cosied up in your hotel room or out with horses or in your office?


So, the dogs treat the car as a second home. Toffee is a pain and squeaks at people so tend not to take them as much as we would with Candy. Candy came everywhere with us and stayed in the car while she was grieving for Floss. I used to take a dog to work with me, I had a travelling job and spent at least half the day in the car and had time to give the dog a good run. The others stayed home as I could not take 4 but it was company for me and she enjoyed it. Is it better to put a dog in kennels or leave it in the car overnight when away. Personally I would say the car every time.



pogo said:


> Aye but some of us have dogs who go ape **** if someone gets to close to the car, or heaven forbid a dog should walk past  i like my car in one piece


Well that is your problem with your dog, not a reason to advocate not taking dogs in cars. As you saw I have one that is not great so I do often leave them at home and only take them if there is going to be some sort of dog time in the outing.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Aye Chance can't be left in the car on his own, but I still do not see the point of going shopping knowing you can't take said dog in with you, but take them anyway to leave them in car? Such a pointless endeavour


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

My dogs go in the car to go to a destination that is generally for them. E.g walk, vets, to visit family/friends.

I wouldn't dream of just taking them in the car for a trip to tesco's for example, for them just to stay in the car... What's the point?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I dont understand why you would go out for the day knowing that the dog will be left in the car for ages? how is that fun or even nice for them? surely being at home with their toys ect is much better for them? We only take the dog with us when there are two of us so someone can take the dog for a little walk if one of us needs to go in the shops, but again that would be only if we were on the way to somewhere where she would be allowed. If we are going out for a day of shopping she stays at home as its incredibly boring for her.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

stuaz said:


> My dogs go in the car to go to a destination that is generally for them. E.g walk, vets, to visit family/friends.
> 
> I wouldn't dream of just taking them in the car for a trip to tesco's for example, for them just to stay in the car... What's the point?


Some dogs love car journeys. If I go to tesco it is an hours driving and 20 minutes in the shop. Having said that I dont take them very often, only if they happen to be in the car for another reason. There are usually several cars with dogs in in our supermarket car parks.

I would say that most of my dog friends as against friends that just happen to have dogs do take their dogs out in the car with them far more than I do.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly is safer at home, it's warmer even without the heating on, she can stretch her legs, curl up, I can leave a radio on and it's locked up. In my car alone it's cold, she's on her own, she will likely bark at passing movement. 

The only reason I'd take her with me in the car is if she's welcome at the other end and it's a positive life experience for her. If I turned up at hotel having been daft enough not to check the dog policy, I'd find another place to stay. Having her in a hotel room in her bed and not being a nuisance and settling quietly is a good life experience. Sleeping in a cold car is not.

Luckily I don't have to shop at a supermarket but the butchers has a dog about who guards so I tend to leave Molly at home. I'm very aware that cars can be stolen by determined thieves. I'd be peeved about a car that had been broken into, devastated if anything happened to Molls so I use common sense.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Blitz said:


> So, the dogs treat the car as a second home. Toffee is a pain and squeaks at people so tend not to take them as much as we would with Candy. Candy came everywhere with us and stayed in the car while she was grieving for Floss. I used to take a dog to work with me, I had a travelling job and spent at least half the day in the car and had time to give the dog a good run. The others stayed home as I could not take 4 but it was company for me and she enjoyed it. Is it better to put a dog in kennels or leave it in the car overnight when away. Personally I would say the car every time.


Hold on YOU made the sweeping generalisation no one else? My dogs have never been in kennels not these nor my previous dogs! We take them everywhere with us in the car, we just don't leave them in it? You do, taking a dog to the shops, or stables or a hotel and leaving it in a car is a shame and is nothing to do with a dog going back to being part of the family if anything it excludes your dog! You are not with it so what is the point? As you said your dog doesn't sleep so hardly relaxing chilled environment?

Very easy to book holidays with accommodation that allows dogs meaning you don't have to leave them in the car!


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Blitz said:


> Some dogs love car journeys. If I go to tesco it is an hours driving and 20 minutes in the shop. Having said that I dont take them very often, only if they happen to be in the car for another reason. There are usually several cars with dogs in in our supermarket car parks.
> 
> I would say that most of my dog friends as against friends that just happen to have dogs do take their dogs out in the car with them far more than I do.


If there already in the car and you stop off at tesco's etc then no problem, what I don't understand is the people who would directly think "I'm at home, I want to go to Tesco, let's take the dog". That mentality I don't get.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Hold on YOU made the sweeping generalisation no one else? My dogs have never been in kennels not these nor my previous dogs! We take them everywhere with us in the car, we just don't leave them in it? You do, taking a dog to the shops, or stables or a hotel and leaving it in a car is a shame and is nothing to do with a dog going back to being part of the family if anything it excludes your dog! Your not with it so what is the point?
> 
> Very easy to book holidays with accommodation that allows dogs meaning you don't have to leave them in the car!


Pre internet days I can assure you it was not at all easy and if you are breaking a long journey and looking for a B and B it is not possible.

Why is it a shame. erm, leave a dog on its own for several hours at home or take it with you and leave it in the car for an hour - seems a no brainer to me.
Just off the top of my head I can think of 3 people close by who have their dogs in the vehicle all the time. One is a lorry driver but he will often be out of the lorry most of the day so dog is left. Another is a home help , away from home all day but only away from her car an hour or so at a time and another is a builder whose dog lives in the cab of his van all day rather than being left at home all day. It is a great life for the dogs.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I don't leave my dogs in the car or tied up outside a shop. If they are with me then it is to do something they can also do. If it is cold at home I leave the heating on. They have free run of the house, so would be happier there.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

If we're going out shopping, then no don't take the dog. Sometimes we take her with us if we are just popping out somewhere as she enjoys the car and being with us. She's no problem at home, don't leave the heating on as she gets uncomfortable if it's too warm, she prefer cooler temps.
When we are at Suffolk we quite often go out for the day and do a number of things other then the dog walk, so she may well be sat in the car park of the supermarket or something. If it's sunny and we can't find a shady spot, then one of us stays with the car with doors and windows open.
My SIL had to take the dog to work with her when she was teaching full time. The dog spent her time eating the car apparently.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

stuaz said:


> If there already in the car and you stop off at tesco's etc then no problem, what I don't understand is the people who would directly think "I'm at home, I want to go to Tesco, let's take the dog". That mentality I don't get.


People actually do that?? what's the point?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Unless we both go out with Dillon so one of us can stand outside with him he stays at home. As for leaving a dog in a car overnight is something that has never entered my head we always make sure the dog can stay in the room and go in the restaurant with us before we book anything. You wouldn't want to sleep in a tin can so why is it OK to leave a dog in one.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Blitz said:


> Pre internet days I can assure you it was not at all easy and if you are breaking a long journey and looking for a B and B it is not possible.
> 
> Why is it a shame. erm, leave a dog on its own for several hours at home or take it with you and leave it in the car for an hour - seems a no brainer to me.
> Just off the top of my head I can think of 3 people close by who have their dogs in the vehicle all the time. One is a lorry driver but he will often be out of the lorry most of the day so dog is left. Another is a home help , away from home all day but only away from her car an hour or so at a time and another is a builder whose dog lives in the cab of his van all day rather than being left at home all day. It is a great life for the dogs.


But your not leaving them for an hour you leave yours over night and for several hours?

So don't make assumptions about others based on what you chose to do!

Blitz with all due respect I know people who sky dive, take drugs, have body modifications and spend half their life drunk, just because you know people who do it still doesn't make it the norm!

The conversation about taking a dog to the shop and leaving it in the car, not doing isn't a shame nor does it make the dog any less part of the family! Oh and FYI managed to drive across Europe before internet days and still managed to book b & b and hotels that allowed dogs in rooms so I can assure you it can be done


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I only take charlie with me in the car if we're going somewhere he's allowed, or I'm literally popping into 1 place to pick something up - like picking up a prescription from my doctors. 

Only if it's a short time in the car will I leave him in there because I do think to myself, leave him home alone for an hour, or take him with me for a 25 minute ride each way plus maybe a 10 minutes errand?

There are risks to leaving a dog in the car, just as there are risks leaving the dog home alone. But I've decided that for a short time away from the car, then I will risk it. Charlie likes the car - he just lies down and I can hear him snoring, and often when I pop to a shop and leave him, he gets a quick bonus walk before our homeward journey. 

Personally I'd feel uncomfortable leaving him a long time in the car. I can't fully express why. He's perfectly calm, my back windscreen is tinted so you wouldn't know he was in there unless you were peering in with your nose up to the glass, I don't leave him in extreme weather...even so, I wouldn't leave him for an hour. Even 30 minutes might be too long. I've never done it...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I suppose it depends on the dog.

My dogs are aways being left in the car as I am go to alot of dog events where they need to rest, I pop to the shops on the way home from training, I might stop off at a friends for a quick coffee on the way home from a walk ...... 

If I didn't leave them in the car for certain periods they would miss out on alot. I have always done this so they have always been fine with this arrangement, I'd never thought otherwise tbh


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mine are happy in the car / van and will be left in there if I pop to the shop on the way home from a walk or call in at someone's house etc. They can be popped in if, for instance, someone comes to service the boiler / do a gas check as they are on Tuesday and need access to all rooms. They just sleep. They love getting in to go somewhere too.

I think it's valuable to get dogs used to time alone in the car in case one day they HAVE to be left e.g., on a ferry.

I do of course take note of the temperature / sun etc and exercise common sense.

As for theft.the boys do not make a peep (I have watched them many times) with folk passing by but if someone gets close and peers up against the window then Kilo will go bonkers. Someone is either very brave or very stupid (or both!!) to attempt it I think; same as at home.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

stuaz said:


> If there already in the car and you stop off at tesco's etc then no problem, what I don't understand is the people who would directly think "I'm at home, I want to go to Tesco, let's take the dog". That mentality I don't get.


We do that 

Tess can't really be left at home for more than an hour. I have recorded her and she barks pretty constantly. Unless it's night. Then she sleeps.

I usually take Tess and Polo, so they have each other for company.

I usually have Polo with me in my van when out dog-walking. He can't always join the walk as he is anti-social, so he looks after the van for me. Obviously not when it is hot, but he thrives in cold weather.


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

Siskin said:


> My SIL had to take the dog to work with her when she was teaching full time. The dog spent her time eating the car apparently.


I know a teacher in the Leeds area that sometimes did that.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

stuaz said:


> If there already in the car and you stop off at tesco's etc then no problem, what I don't understand is the people who would directly think "I'm at home, I want to go to Tesco, let's take the dog". That mentality I don't get.


I do... There is a reason though. One of my bitches is a very bad traveller so during the Winter months, when we're not doing shows, I try and take her out at least twice a week to Tescos, petrol station, etc., otherwise she would have a meltdown come Spring.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I think its a different thing if you have a job where your driving, like a lorry driver driving all day and sleeping in the cab at night (with the dog), or even a delivery driver where you're out of car a few secs to run down someone's drive with a parcel then back OR going to park up somewhere and leave dog on its own a few hours while you shopping. 

Years ago when I had an helper we were going to cinema and someone had left a small dog in the car while they went into watch a movie, my helper asked the cinema people to speak on the announcing thing to ask owner of car to come out as the dog seemed to be getting a bit frantic. 

I can't drive but when I lived at home and we went camping and took our dogs there was always one person in the car with the dog and took it in turns to go the loo at pitstops or into shops to have a look around. My dad was not usually bothered about souvenir shops so it was usually him! If we ate out we found a pub with a garden, cafe with seats outside or just fish and chips on the seafront! (always taste better in newspaper on the seafront i think!) the dogs usually had their own fish or a sausage!


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't drive so do not have this problem really. When Sonny was a pup he came with us when we went shopping to the supermarket but there was always Dad and myself so someone stayed with him while the other did the shopping. 

He gets left in the car occasionally if we are on holiday etc and need to nip in to a supermarket for shopping - although not sure what will happen next year with having two.

I personally would not leave a dog in a car over night or for more than popping to the shops but I know plenty of people who do and I think a lot of it depends on the dog in question. I have heard a few people say they have left dogs in cars overnight when staying in hotels and as I stay in the country there are plenty of shooters who leave their dogs out in the cars overnight while they stay in the hotel. I also know quite a few who take their dogs to work with them.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> I do... There is a reason though. One of my bitches is a very bad traveller so during the Winter months, when we're not doing shows, I try and take her out at least twice a week to Tescos, petrol station, etc., otherwise she would have a meltdown come Spring.


See that I understand. Your doing it to reinforce that the car is a good thing so come the time she has to use it again she is ok, for a dog that is not used to travelling then that makes perfect sense, it's like a training method almost.

However given the choice I feel personally that a dog is better off at home if not on a dog related trip but like everything there are exceptions.....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Most of the time if we go in the car he comes too, otherwise he's most put out . But he's not left in it for very long on his own.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

stuaz said:


> If there already in the car and you stop off at tesco's etc then no problem, what I don't understand is the people who would directly think "I'm at home, I want to go to Tesco, let's take the dog". That mentality I don't get.


Somebody needs to read the map.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I must admit that when weather permits, I rarely go anywhere without a dog or two - even if just out and about running errands or driving to the shops, I'll generally take someone with me. A car ride is a treat to them, they absolutely love it and are more than happy sitting looking out the window and watching the world go by whilst waiting for me, the car is comfortably kitted out for them with bedding, water etc. I wouldn't leave them in a multi-storey for hours whilst I went around the town, but would not be worried about an hour in a supermarket or something like that.

Goes without saying that I wouldn't leave them in the car when it's hot nor for any length of time when it was sub zero, but if the weather allows, I very seldom don't have a dog with me.

Didn't realise people would feel so strongly about it to be honest.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I think its purely an individual decision as long as you are quite sure the dog is safe and comfortable. My dogs are used to being with us most of the time so we try to take them with us unless we are going somewhere like the hospital. They are also used to staying in the car which has heavily tinted back windows so people can't see them and besides Indie does a very gruff alarm bark that rocks the whole car so most people move away quick. On the whole we try not to leave them in the car unattended so one of us usually stays with them but sometimes we do leave them while we pop in a shop or like today we gave them a walk then put them in the car while we looked round a little church. We always leave them with water and put the boy's fleeces on if its cold. Personally I wouldn't leave them in the car overnight on their own I would sleep in the car with them but then I'm odd. If I needed to be away overnight regularly I'd get a cheap motorhome or caravan.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't imagine leaving the boys alone in the car... Harley doesn't even let me go to the bathroom without him following me like a little shadow!! 

As others have said, if they're already in the car and I need to nip to the shop for 10 mins, then I will leave them. But I wouldn't take them somewhere knowing they would have to stay in the car for the whole time. At least if they are at home they can sleep on their own beds (or more likely my bed!), and they plenty of room to play, and chews & toys to distract them. 

I don't see it as a shame or a bad thing to leave them at home for an hour or so here & there. And they are completely, 100% part of the family! They aren't even left at home on their own very often, there is almost always someone there with them. And when no one is home during the day they come in the car to work with me, but they don't stay in the car, they come in and get huge fusses off everyone


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I am a terrible owner.

My dogs travel everywhere with me in the car as work all ove the UK.

That means they get left in the car during the day and have been left in the car overnight.

The car is fully equipped for both hot and cold.

I have been doing this now for over a decade.

And the elder dog (now a couple of months off being 10) is fit and well.

The dogs do not appear to mind.


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm constantly ferrying the dog around in the car. She's in there multiple times a day, every day, so is happy to be in there and travels well (after some dodgy tummy young puppy moments).

I'd still only leave her in a locked vehicle as long as it takes to fill up the tank and pay for the petrol, use the cash machine, or grab some emergency milk for example. So 10-15 mins max. 

That has nothing to do with her behaviour - she's very relaxed in there. 
It has everything to do with the fact that she's entirely defenceless in a vehicle that I can't see. 
She could be stolen. There are idiots in the world that may find fun in tormenting a dog in a vehicle. What if there's a car accident? People manage to crash into parked vehicles every day! How about if I lost my keys? It could take hours for a family member to be able to bring me the spare.

Essentially, I consider it to be only marginally safer than leaving a dog tied up.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

My friend can not leave her dogs at home, they will tear the place apart. This started with her first dog and has escalated to her second one I'm not sure about her third as he's only a puppy. but her dogs will happily stay in the car all the time, obviously she doesn't leave them in the car in hot weather so she won't go anywhere she cant take them when it's hot or they go to a family member or friends house when they cant come with her or go in the car. In fact before I had my LO I used to 'babysit' her first dog when she went out occasionally


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

spots said:


> It has everything to do with the fact that she's entirely defenceless in a vehicle that I can't see.
> She could be stolen. There are idiots in the world that may find fun in tormenting a dog in a vehicle. What if there's a car accident? People manage to crash into parked vehicles every day! How about if I lost my keys? It could take hours for a family member to be able to bring me the spare.
> 
> Essentially, I consider it to be only marginally safer than leaving a dog tied up.


If you feel like this maybe it is better never to take dogs on the road at all, after all what about if there is a car accident and you are unconscious or dead or go off the road where nobody can see you or get to you?

What about if your car broke down and there was no mobile signal and no pedestrians or drivers to find you?

What about if a tree falls on your car, or you plunge down a sink hole, or get caught in a flood.

The possibilities are ENDLESS......................................


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> If you feel like this maybe it is better never to take dogs on the road at all, after all what about if there is a car accident and you are unconscious or dead or go off the road where nobody can see you or get to you?
> 
> What about if your car broke down and there was no mobile signal and no pedestrians or drivers to find you?
> 
> ...


Erm, yeah I wasn't being that dramatic.

Given that I don't take her on car journeys longer than 20 mins, faster than 30 mph, on quiet country roads or anywhere far enough out of a town to get a mobile signal (or borrow someone else's/use a phonebox), I reckon the chances of us making Sky News are pretty slim.

Chances of an idiot deciding they can make a quick £500? Much higher.

P.S - we can both swim


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

In fact, in all those scenarios I would still be with her. 
Which is very different to her being alone (and is what this thread is about).


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

stuaz said:


> If there already in the car and you stop off at tesco's etc then no problem, what I don't understand is the people who would directly think "I'm at home, I want to go to Tesco, let's take the dog". That mentality I don't get.


I think this really. My dogs are happy in the car, they feel safe and relaxed and often spend time alone in there if I happen to nip somewhere on the way to or from walking them. I often pop in a supermarket on my way home and leave them in the car but I wouldnt specifically go somewhere where I knew I couldnt take the dogs and then leave them in the car.

But, having said that I often go on dog related workshops etc and take all 3 dogs with me, even if they are not involved in the day. I figure they are better in the car where I can interact with them on breaks, than being left at home all day without the chance of going to the loo.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am amazed that people seem to worry about every small thing! Life is full of risks, dangers happen everywhere; in the home as well as out & about. 

I would hate to start worrying about every single thing that could happen, it would drive me mad ....


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Mine are happy in the car / van and will be left in there if I pop to the shop on the way home from a walk or call in at someone's house etc. They can be popped in if, for instance, someone comes to service the boiler / do a gas check as they are on Tuesday and need access to all rooms. They just sleep. They love getting in to go somewhere too.
> 
> I think it's valuable to get dogs used to time alone in the car in case one day they HAVE to be left e.g., on a ferry.
> 
> ...


As above really. 
All of my dogs now and past actually know 'go for a drive'. 
I often take one or more on car errands. 
They are all very content being left in a car for periods of time.

Interestingly when I go camping with Willow, if I left her in the tent or staked out to go for a shower or while setting up etc she would become a little stressed and bark intermittently. Left in the car she is 100% content.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> I am amazed that people seem to worry about every small thing! Life is full of risks, dangers happen everywhere; in the home as well as out & about.
> 
> I would hate to start worrying about every single thing that could happen, it would drive me mad ....


Neuroticism is extremely contagious.

Amazingly nothing terrible has happened when my dogs have been left alone in the car, garden, house, kennels for the last 30 years.

Nobody has stolen any of my dogs from any of these venues or done anything else.

I must just be lucky,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

(Surrounds house with forcefield in case of alien invasion)


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't have a problem leaving mine alone in the car and they come everywhere with me and spend many an hour a week alone in the car while I'm shopping or on a longer journey of visits to friends.

To leave them at home would disgust them in the colder months but the summer is completely different and they do have to stay home with the summer heat but I do miss them being with me.

They all know that on that car journey somewhere whether its sooner or later on that journey after being left alone they will get that moorland walk every time.....so well worth the wait


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> Neuroticism is extremely contagious.
> 
> Amazingly nothing terrible has happened when my dogs have been left alone in the car, garden, house, kennels for the last 30 years.
> 
> ...


The thread is calling for opinions and people are giving theirs.

It's a shame you feel the need to ridicule others to justify your own views


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> My friend can not leave her dogs at home, they will tear the place apart. This started with her first dog and has escalated to her second one I'm not sure about her third as he's only a puppy. but her dogs will happily stay in the car all the time, obviously she doesn't leave them in the car in hot weather so she won't go anywhere she cant take them when it's hot or they go to a family member or friends house when they cant come with her or go in the car. In fact before I had my LO I used to 'babysit' her first dog when she went out occasionally


My last boyfriend had a dog like this. From a pup he took her to work with him and left her in his van in a cage. Even in the depths of winter he would leave the tailgate wide open whilst he worked inside houses etc as a joiner because he said she liked to watch the world go by. Bearing in mind this was a GSP without much of a coat and highly sought after by thieves, i'm very surprised she either didnt get hypothermia or stolen.

Anyway, whenever we went anywhere we either had to take her with us and leave her in the vehicle, or put her in his van at home and leave her there if we took my car because she wrecked the house if left home alone. She would even escape from a crate if confined and tear down blinds, knock things off counters, chew doors etc.

It was a nightmare not being able to leave this dog at home but her SA was just too much.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Mine are left in the car if I need to go into the supermarket for a few bits

TBH Maisie is fine in the car - I guess that might be a throw back to when she was shown & long journeys coupled with hanging around in the car most of the day whilst the show was on 

I live in a really rural location and it's a 16 mile round trip to the supermarket - there's a fantastic walk nearby but I'm afraid I certainly couldn't afford to do 16 miles for the walk & then another 16 miles to get a few bits of shopping

If I need a big shop etc then I leave her at home


I also think it's good they learn to be left in cars - just in case there's ever an emergency and they have to be


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I often take Henri out in the car for the sake of it. I let him decide to be honest- sometimes he's desperate to come with, other times he chooses to stay home. I don't do it specifically if it's going to be a long time but if it's only for a little bit then I don't worry.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

diefenbaker said:


> Somebody needs to read the map.


Dief map reads? Meh, we're in training for this, if she's going to be in the car she might as well be useful


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> Neuroticism is extremely contagious.
> 
> Amazingly nothing terrible has happened when my dogs have been left alone in the car, garden, house, kennels for the last 30 years.
> 
> ...


Well isn't it a pity maybe if we all lived up our own arses like you do we would all be afforded such protection....


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Well isn't it a pity maybe if we all lived up our own arses like you do we would all be afforded such protection....


Believe me there's nothing safe about living up your own arse. Lighting a match to find the exit could cause an explosion.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

diefenbaker said:


> Believe me there's nothing safe about living up your own arse. Lighting a match to find the exit could cause an explosion.


Canary Dief….you need a canary…..


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Canary Dief.you need a canary..


I tried that but he didn't get on with the hamster.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I often leave a dog in the car. With Rory it was because he was happier in the car believe it or not than left at home, I have mentioned before. If we had to go out and couldn't take him with us we had been known to put him in the car and drive round the corner (in the drive didnt work) he would curl up and sleep whereas left at home he was miserable, not destructive but howled and barked constantly.

With Noo its more that as walking her isnt a simple matter of walking out the door, I combine trips quite often. Tonight I planned a walk on the way to the supermarket, walked her, then left her in the car. She was fine, I parked away from all the other cars and she didnt show any signs of distress, cold, heat, boredom etc. There were no signs anyone had tried to steal her (good luck with that one ) ................

I admit I live in a very low crime area and plan for heat, not really concerned about cold tbh its unlikely she is going to be left long enough to get hypothermia, she is a dog!! I woudlnt leave her in a town centre car park only as she would likely get stressed with the people passing, although actually if she was in her crate she would be fine (yes I dont generally crate her either )


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Jack is quite happy in the car, but I wouldn't take him if I knew he would be left for long periods alone.

He would be far happier at home (on my bed!) 

I will occasionally leave him locked in the car briefly while I pop into a loo or buy petrol, etc. 

I would not leave him overnight in the car either.

On holiday, he is with us anyway - and one of us would stay with him if he couldn't go in somewhere.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

My 3 are with us every time we leave the house at the moment (we're temporarily living with relatives) so that means lots of time in the car. There's no chance of them getting too cold and they're comfortable so I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Fly dog (Sep 3, 2012)

I had a foster old girl for a year with severe separation anxiety to the point where she would hurt herself if left at home. She came everywhere and was very happy in the car, to the point of going on a work meeting and living in there all day other than breaks. In the summer I got good at finding shade and using silver sheets, fans, cool coat and van wide open with locked crates.
Because I took her my others often came, and now love a car journey. They each have a crate and look out the back of the van, then settle for a sleep. Today they have spent the day (8 hours) at an agility show, much of it in the van. Home for a couple of hours, then out to the supermarket for an hour. Now they're more chilled out and relaxed than they have been all week.
But for my three it is something that always happens, the van is set up appropriately and so it works. For other dogs I can imagine it being stressful or just unnecessary.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

If I'm combining trips, then Betty spends some extra time in the car, for example I go to the market, spend some time with Betty walking and sitting for socialisation. She then spends a short time in the car while I go to the butchers (for her food!) then we drive to the woods for a walk. She is very good in the car, but she will make a racket if someone gets too close to the boot while she's conscious (she's a good car sleeper).

I wouldn't take her to the supermarket - couldn't trust her with the shopping on the way home! But then she's no trouble at home and would be very peed off about getting in the car and not going anywhere fun. 

Back in the Wilma days, I was still running regularly, I used to give her an hour's walk then leave her in the car while I went for a short run (no more than 30mins). I can't say I've ever thought of leaving a dog in the car overnight, but I have a lovely dog sitter/boarder, so there's no need for her to come on a holiday that can't accommodate her.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

My dogs love going out in the car and sometimes I will take them with me just because I can and they want to come.

They get left in the car when I go to the supermarket or any other shopping I do,they are quiet happy and just settle down to sleep or watch the world go by.

I park responsibly depending on the weather and if it's too hot or too cold then they stay at home.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Leanne77 said:


> My last boyfriend had a dog like this. From a pup he took her to work with him and left her in his van in a cage. Even in the depths of winter he would leave the tailgate wide open whilst he worked inside houses etc as a joiner because he said she liked to watch the world go by. Bearing in mind this was a GSP without much of a coat and highly sought after by thieves, i'm very surprised she either didnt get hypothermia or stolen.
> 
> Anyway, whenever we went anywhere we either had to take her with us and leave her in the vehicle, or put her in his van at home and leave her there if we took my car because she wrecked the house if left home alone. She would even escape from a crate if confined and tear down blinds, knock things off counters, chew doors etc.
> 
> It was a nightmare not being able to leave this dog at home but her SA was just too much.


Her first dog even when she was a pup couldn't be left in a house without her, even though she technically lived with her parents, the dog would go nuts the whole time barking, howling and scratching at the doors, I remember her getting a phone call from her dad when we were out one night telling her to come home right away because he couldn't deal with the dog any more, I don't think she was even 6 months old but she was always happy to sit in the car for hours if she needed to, luckily she got better in the sense she can be left with certain people now, but they're never going to be able to leave her home alone, I'm not sure how bad her other two are, I think they're trying to get the youngest used to being home alone but he's still only about 6 months old so I don't know if they will manage or not


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Apollo2012 said:


> Her first dog even when she was a pup couldn't be left in a house without her, even though she technically lived with her parents, the dog would go nuts the whole time barking, howling and scratching at the doors, I remember her getting a phone call from her dad when we were out one night telling her to come home right away because he couldn't deal with the dog any more, I don't think she was even 6 months old but she was always happy to sit in the car for hours if she needed to, luckily she got better in the sense she can be left with certain people now, but they're never going to be able to leave her home alone, I'm not sure how bad her other two are, I think they're trying to get the youngest used to being home alone but he's still only about 6 months old so I don't know if they will manage or not


Could never have a dog like that - totally impractical in real life.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

stuaz said:


> My dogs go in the car to go to a destination that is generally for them. E.g walk, vets, to visit family/friends.


Same for mine. All are quite happy to sit in the car if, on the way back, I have pop into the shop for something but I don't take them with me at other times. They stay at home all snug on their beds or playing around the lounge.

J


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Every Friday I take my dogs for a 1-1 agility session. 
I always stop off at a Tesco's en route, to use the cash machine, get a bite to eat, and some chicken for training treats.

Last Friday I was enjoying my sandwich in the car when the Trolley Boy tapped on my window. Apparently a customer had reported that my dogs were stressed because I hadn't left a window open.

Well, as it had been raining and it wasn't August, I didn't feel they would suffocate in the 6 minutes I was in the store. I know it was 6 mins as I looked at the time on my Sat Nav to make sure we weren't late for our class. And it's a routine I've been doing most Fridays for the better part of a year.

Stressed? One was asleep in the back and the other was panting very slightly with excitement as he knew where we were going. The windows were slightly steamy, but you'd expect that on a rainy day, and in a 20-year old car where the window seals aren't as efficient as they once were.

Maybe another dog had walked past and they went ballistic? I don't know. But they were not stressed when I returned to the car after 6 mins.

Guess what, I suffocated them for another 15 mins as we drove to the class, and for the 30 minute drive home afterwards....

[Cannot wait to get new car next week, it has privacy glass].


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have no problem with leaving my dog in the car. He's relaxed in there and sleeps. In fact in many situations he's more relaxed there than elsewhere and if we're off visiting people etc sometimes he'll go in the boot for an hour or so for a nap as he struggles to settle in strange places (and it lets us relax for a bit too without making sure he doesn't get in bother). 

If a trip to the supermarket etc is combined with a walk then I don't mind leaving him in the car. I wouldn't especially take him to the supermarket just for the hell of it, but I can certainly see that a dog who is anxious left at home might prefer it.

On holiday it's much easier if he can go in the car for a bit. We stay places he can come, but on occasion we might eat in a restaurant, nip to the shops etc. if we're camping he goes in whilst we put the tent up or down as he hates being tethered and will try and "help" given half a chance.

Obviously in very hot weather we have to come up with other solutions, but in cold weather I pop him in his thick fleece drying coat, leave him some blankets and don't worry too much. If it was REALLY cold I would think twice but in general I think it's fine.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

I do it. 
I did it yesterday 

On the way to my MIL we popped into tesco for 30 minutes. Bella was in the Car. The Car was parked appropriately, she had water, blankets and we have dark tinted glass. 
She sleeps the whole time and barely moves. I've watched her sneakily so I know. 
At my MIL I take her for at least an hours walk, then she's back in the car on the drive, in view of the lounge, for another hour. 

This works well for me cause we have some great one to one time on our walk, the boys have a break from her, plus it means I only have to visit for one hour instead of two. :smilewinkgrin:

I've done this with each one of them from time to time. Don't see a problem with it. I've also taken them on a short journey just to get them used to being in the car. They have to travel in the car and I want them to be relaxed with it. 

I Have taken Frank out and Sat in the boot with him, feeding him treats so he doesn't get too worked up when we go back there for a walk. 

I think its a shame if we have to think of ever terrible scenario, no matter how small the odds are. 
I think it definitely depends on the dog and I don't see any harm in leaving mine in the car when it's appropriate and obviously safe.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

labradrk said:


> Could never have a dog like that - totally impractical in real life.


That's all well and good, but suppose a dog one rehomes or has had from a pup simply turns out to BE like that?


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> Every Friday I take my dogs for a 1-1 agility session.
> I always stop off at a Tesco's en route, to use the cash machine, get a bite to eat, and some chicken for training treats.
> 
> Last Friday I was enjoying my sandwich in the car when the Trolley Boy tapped on my window. Apparently a customer had reported that my dogs were stressed because I hadn't left a window open.
> ...


At least the customer cared enough to check - we'd all be complaining loudly enough in a different scenario that nobody took responsibility .


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Years ago we used to take the dogs pretty much everywhere that we went, but this taught me as a young kid what damage a couple of JR's can cause :ciappa:

Thai comes out in the car for little trips and I can leave him in the car if needed, but for me I don't think it is fair..I get bored as anything sat in the car waiting for people so don't see a need to put Thai through that boredom, he is much happier left at home.

If I was still working with the horses then I would imagine Thai would be out with me so although I don't take Thai out to sit in the car at the moment, I don't judge those that do (especially in a car that has been set up for keeping dogs)..

I wouldn't tie up outside a shop due to the amount of risks (theft, or someone claiming to have been bitten or scared) but those risks are greatly reduced when you keep the dog in the car.

Each to their own really


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

This is another subject where I think common sense comes into it. I've no problem leaving spen in the car for a short time while popping in to a shop. Depending on weather anyway, if it's 35c out then it's not gonna happen. Nor would I take him on the weekly shop as I don't see the point. But nipping in somewhere while out with him, on the ferry, when evacuated is different imo. And he'll be left on the return trip to the UK just as Rupert was left on the way to Germany.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Meezey said:


> But why does she need to go in to town with you? A car in winter would get pretty cold in an hour?


You read my mind. And a dog is more vulnerable in the car - not just to being stolen, or rear-ended or something, but she is effectively being left with the responsibility of guarding the car, but with out the security that the house brings.

Personally I would not leave the dog in the car for this length of time. The only time we have left the dog in the car for more than "pick up a prescription" length of time, was when we have been travelling and have had to go into somewhere ("Little Chef" sort of thing) for food, and even then we have made sure the we could see the car from where we were - can't see the car, don't stop - and have gulped our scoff down quickly.

I'd rather leave her in the house with her home comforts than take her and leave her in the car.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Blitz said:


> I think it is a shame that so many people do not take their dogs out and about with them in the car. * I know plenty of dogs that virtually live in the car, go to work with their owners, and it is a second home. * It is back to the dog being a part of the family I think.
> 
> Worrying about theft seems a bit knee jerk to me. Just because there is the odd theft reported on facebook -which 9 times out of 10 is either not a theft or is an urban myth it seems an awful shame to leave dogs at home when they could be with their owners.


Depends on the job. A friend of ours is a gardener and takes his retriever all over with him - but she is out of the van at almost every job and has company the whole time. Her Dad is either in the van with her, or she is out of the van with her Dad. I think this is hugely different to (say) working in an office, and leaving a dog 4 hours till lunchtime and four hours till home time. I have seen it done, but I think it's very unfair on the dog.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> That's all well and good, but suppose a dog one rehomes or has had from a pup simply turns out to BE like that?


Puppies don't simply turn out to 'be' like that though, do they? they end up like that because the owners haven't trained/desensitized them to being left alone. EVERY puppy is capable of learning to be left alone if it's done properly.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> I am amazed that people seem to worry about every small thing! Life is full of risks, dangers happen everywhere; in the home as well as out & about.
> 
> *I would hate to start worrying about every single thing that could happen, it would drive me mad .*...


Absolutely!

But there is a big difference between worrying about every little thing, and taking an unnecessary risk. If your dog is more comfy at home, isn't destructive, doesn't have separation anxiety - why take them in the car when you know you will have to leave them in it alone for an hour or more? I can't see the point. Accidents happen - they are rare, but they happen. If you can reasonably reduce the likelihood of one occurring that doesn't seem neurotic to me, it seems sensible.

You wouldn't leave a three-year old in a car unsupervised, so why leave a dog?

Someone mentioned that they had taken their dog to work on occasions when they had had particular meetings or training courses or something, and nipped out during the break s to let the dogs go to the loo etc. To my mind, if the dog is happy in the car, that's fine - but I wouldn't be comfortable doing what some people do, which is leaving the dog in the car EVERY day when they are at work. I just think it's unkind, but that is my opinion.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

lostbear said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> But there is a big difference between worrying about every little thing, and taking an unnecessary risk. If your dog is more comfy at home, isn't destructive, doesn't have separation anxiety - why take them in the car when you know you will have to leave them in it alone for an hour or more? I can't see the point. Accidents happen - they are rare, but they happen. If you can reasonably reduce the likelihood of one occurring that doesn't seem neurotic to me, it seems sensible.
> 
> ...


That argument doesn't really work as you wouldn't leave a 3 year old at home unsupervised either.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

It's all about the numbers. We have plenty of reports on here about dogs being killed from running into the road... very few about dogs being killed from a high speed car crash in a car park. Modern cars and CCTV probably mean your dog is more at risk from being stolen from your own property while you are out than while you have popped into Tesco Express for 4 cans of Special Brew and a copy of Playboy.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

cravensmum said:


> That argument doesn't really work as you wouldn't leave a 3 year old at home unsupervised either.


Touche. I stand corrected.

(Damn you and your logical reasoning! :lol


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

My dogs are just as happy in the car as they are at home (and the car crates are bigger). We all go out together to work, walks and shopping are fitted in between gardening jobs. To leave the dogs at home and have to go back to collect them would be far more costly in time, fuel, daylight hours as well as the fact they would spend less time with me. I frequently go to the car to leave tools or get different ones, and some gardens I do, the dogs can be out and run about (not all at once, that would really be imposing on my customers). The dogs' body heat keeps them warm on cold days, and there's a store of coats at hand; likewise curtains/window grilles/a ventlock/reflective fabric stop the car heating up when it's sunny.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I find this thread quite bizarre  So assuming its not during very hot weather why can't each owner just be trusted to know what their dog prefers and copes with and make their own appropriate adult decisions based on that. I've had one or two dogs in the past who didn't like car travel and were not particularly settled in the car even when stationary so I wouldn't have taken them out and about in the car by choice but this lot of dogs love the car and are totally happy and settled in it. During the year when Indie had all of her orthopaedic operations and wasn't allowed to go on walks she still came in the car with the boys and I stayed with her while OH gave them a walk. She loved sitting up and watching all the people and dogs coming and going. When we do leave them briefly to pop in a shop or somewhere they can't come they are always asleep when we come back. In all honesty I probably worry a bit more about leaving the dogs alone at home as a house fire is one of the few things I do have an irrational fear of.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

The only times Axel is left in the car alone is if we go to buy some food on our way back from a walk. Sometimes it's 15minutes, sometimes it's 30. I never take the dog with me if I'm planning to go into actual shops as I don't like the idea of strangers coming up and petting him. If I take him into town it's because I want to do some training in town AND because i know I will be happy to do some window shopping rather than opening my wallet :laugh: 
Maybe I would be of a different opinion if I had my own car and would be working a different job. However, I would definitely never leave the dog alone in the car for the whole night!


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Blitz said:


> I think it is a shame that so many people do not take their dogs out and about with them in the car. I know plenty of dogs that virtually live in the car, go to work with their owners, and it is a second home. It is back to the dog being a part of the family I think.
> 
> Worrying about theft seems a bit knee jerk to me. Just because there is the odd theft reported on facebook -which 9 times out of 10 is either not a theft or is an urban myth it seems an awful shame to leave dogs at home when they could be with their owners.


 there's a bloke at work that brings his lurcher in his vanhe has a special gate thing on the back so the boot can be opened so fresh air can get in and its stuffed with pillows and duvets he takes her out at dinner I think its really good idea and much better than being home alone.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon loves going out in the car, we take him with us nearly every time we go out, it's we don't leave him in it unless someone is in the car as well, so if it gets to hot we can have all windows open full or can him for a walk in the shade, but if it'a very hot we do leave him at home where it's cooler and he can move around and where he likes, but we normally take him to the shops with us and one of us stays outside with him, then home again in the car.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I have to take Ty most places with me unfortunately, and if I can't, arrangements have to be made with my family for someone to look after him. It's a tie at times, I have to admit. That said, I've coped well for the past 8 years and not having to work I guess has made it all possible. Can't imagine how hard it would be having to look after Ty and work FT too! 

When I go food shopping he is very often left in the car. It never amounts to no more than 40 mins probably, but he's completely used to this set up and strangely doesn't get upset about being left in the car as he does in the house. Would I leave him in the car all day, popping back and forwards to let him out? No. I wouldn't be comfortable leaving him in such a tiny space for so long. I'd have to make other arrangements. But all three of mine are in the car daily running about to walks/training etc and they all love travelling and are very well behaved.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

The boys go out and about in the car regularly, when we go out for specific walks, to parks, shows whatever but they aren't left alone, and i still don't see the point of me going to asda or into town, taking the boys only to leave them in the car on their own, knowing I can't take them in with me?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

zedder said:


> there's a bloke at work that brings his lurcher in his vanhe has a special gate thing on the back so the boot can be opened so fresh air can get in and its stuffed with pillows and duvets he takes her out at dinner I think its really good idea and much better than being home alone.


How is that much better than being home alone out of curiosity? because presumably the dog is alone for the majority of the time in the car. 

Dog confined to a crate/boot in a car while exposed to the elements (even if not directly) and outside stimulus for 8-9 hours.....or dog with room to move around in the warm house....I know which mine would pick!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

pogo said:


> The boys go out and about in the car regularly, when we go out for specific walks, to parks, shows whatever but they aren't left alone, and i still don't see the point of me going to asda or into town, taking the boys only to leave them in the car on their own, knowing I can't take them in with me?


Agree. I could imagine doing that with Bo and her thinking, "oo, we are going for a a walk or somewhere exciting!"......only to drive somewhere, leave her, then drive home? I'm sure if a dog could think WTF she would!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

pogo said:


> The boys go out and about in the car regularly, when we go out for specific walks, to parks, shows whatever but they aren't left alone, and i still don't see the point of me going to asda or into town, taking the boys only to leave them in the car on their own, knowing I can't take them in with me?


I have to take Ty as he has SA, and he howls and becomes distressed being left at home. Unless I want complaints from neighbours, I avoid leaving him. I have more recently started doing a food shop with my mum, and having my sister come over and look after Ty at the same time, but it's not always realistic to expect they can do that. But as I said, he's totally fine being left in the car.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Agree. I could imagine doing that with Bo and her thinking, "oo, we are going for a a walk or somewhere exciting!"......only to drive somewhere, leave her, then drive home? I'm sure if a dog could think WTF she would!


Yep that would be Harvey in a nutshell, the look of disgust that boy would give me :sosp:


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

stuaz said:


> If there already in the car and you stop off at tesco's etc then no problem, what I don't understand is the people who would directly think "I'm at home, I want to go to Tesco, let's take the dog". That mentality I don't get.


There is nothing wrong in principle with going to a shop and taking a dog out in the car for a ride. Some dogs like it, particularly single German Shepard's who generally bond with one person above all others and prefer spending time with them even if it means being left in the car for 15 minutes or so rather than being left at home on their own.

My late shepherd loved coming in the car with me on trips to the Village to buy lunch, go to the Post office or just to get the weekly shop. My current dog is much the same. She enjoys it and gets very excited when we go to the shops. You have to be sensible about it and take weather, length of journey and length of time left on their own into account though.

I guess if you have a couple of dogs then they can keep each other company and if they are a problem in the car then sure, leaving them home is a sensible thing to do. But in my case she is much happier coming out with me and being in the car for a short while on her own than being left at home on her own for a longer period of time.

I think people tend to take the dogs and car thing a bit too far though in some respects. What is not acceptable is leaving the Dog in the car for an extended period in any sort of weather or for short periods on hot days or cold days where they can overheat or get very cold very quickly. On a wet mild day in the winter though, leaving the dog in the car for up to half an hour isn't necessarily a problem. It depends on a number of things including the type and nature of the dog how many you have and other factor to, too numerous to go into in this post.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

labradrk said:


> Agree. I could imagine doing that with Bo and her thinking, "oo, we are going for a a walk or somewhere exciting!"......only to drive somewhere, leave her, then drive home? I'm sure if a dog could think WTF she would!


I guess it all depends on different dogs. A trip out in the car is a treat in itself for mine. ''Coming for a ride?'' sends whichever dog I asked dashing to the door in excitement.

This morning I nipped over to the Co-Op, my husband was home so the dogs wouldn't have been left home alone anyway - but Jake and Harvey were awake and about whilst the other two were sleeping, so I asked them if they wanted to come. Both to the door like a shot and straight out into the car, tails going a mile a minute.

We were out about an hour - twenty mins drive there, twenty mins in the shop and then drive back home again - the dogs didn't get out the car once from when we left home until we got back again.

They enjoy it and sit/lay quite happily looking out the windows at the world going by.

I perfectly understand how not every dog is going to be happy with it, but I don't understand why some people have such an issue accepting that some dogs really do love just a ride in the car.  It's a perfect example of ''each to their own''.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

SixStar said:


> I guess it all depends on different dogs. A trip out in the car is a treat in itself for mine. ''Coming for a ride?'' sends whichever dog I asked dashing to the door in excitement.
> 
> This morning I nipped over to the Co-Op, my husband was home so the dogs wouldn't have been left home alone anyway - but Jake and Harvey were awake and about whilst the other two were sleeping, so I asked them if they wanted to come. Both to the door like a shot and straight out into the car, tails going a mile a minute.
> 
> ...


Is it the car itself that makes them excited or the prospect of going for a walk/doing something that makes them excited? baring in mind that most dogs associate cars with going for a walk or at least getting out and doing something.

I don't have issue with it, just don't see the point personally!


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

labradrk said:


> Is it the car itself that makes them excited or the prospect of going for a walk/doing something that makes them excited? baring in mind that most dogs associate cars with going for a walk or at least getting out and doing something.
> 
> I don't have issue with it, just don't see the point personally!


I can tell you that my dog knows the difference between a trip to Tesco's and a journey to a place where a walk follows. She still gets excited if I ask her if she wants to go to the shop with me despite knowing that no walk will occur.

The "point" is that the dog enjoys it


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

labradrk said:


> How is that much better than being home alone out of curiosity? because presumably the dog is alone for the majority of the time in the car.
> 
> Dog confined to a crate/boot in a car while exposed to the elements (even if not directly) and outside stimulus for 8-9 hours.....or dog with room to move around in the warm house....I know which mine would pick!


 She's asleep most of the time anyway but this way has her owner in constant eyeline and gets a fuss every now and then and extra walks.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

labradrk said:


> Is it the car itself that makes them excited or the prospect of going for a walk/doing something that makes them excited? baring in mind that most dogs associate cars with going for a walk or at least getting out and doing something.
> 
> I don't have issue with it, just don't see the point personally!


The car itself - they associate it far more with ''going for a ride'' than going for a walk. Vast majority of walks are done from home and the majority of time they go in the car, they don't get out to do anything.

It's the other way round for me. I don't see the point of leaving them at home when they're excited and happy to come with me


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2014)

I like my dogs to adaptable to all sorts of situations, so they're perfectly happy to come, chill in the car for hours if need be (they would be fine overnight if the situation called for it), and they're also fine to be left home alone for hours.
Our current two are seasoned travellers, we have a minivan, and as soon as we hit the smoother roads they just lay down in back and sleep most of the trip, be it 20 minutes or a 3 day road trip. If we leave them in the car they do the same. 
That said, they're fine to be left at home as well. 
I like knowing that whatever ends up happening they can adjust and adapt. Less stress for everyone all around that way, and as several folks have mentioned, you never know what might happen despite the best laid plans.



SixStar said:


> Didn't realise people would feel so strongly about it to be honest.


Me neither!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

cbcdesign said:


> I can tell you that my dog knows the difference between a trip to Tesco's and a journey to a place where a walk follows. She still gets excited if I ask her if she wants to go to the shop with me despite knowing that no walk will occur.
> 
> The "point" is that the dog enjoys it


How can a dog 'know' whether you are going to Tesco's or not??


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Me neither!


I think to some degree the miserable deaths some people inflict on their dogs by being utterly stupid is the reason some are so against taking their dogs out in cars and leaving them alone for any length of time.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

labradrk said:


> How can a dog 'know' whether you are going to Tesco's or not??


Because she has been taught to associate the word shop with Tesco's the word Lunch with a trip to the Village and the words Post Office with a trip to the post office. She pees on command too because she knows what "have a leak" means.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2014)

labradrk said:


> How can a dog 'know' whether you are going to Tesco's or not??


Mine know routes. They know the way to the state park we play in, they know the way to the training building, several friends' houses... And they know when it's somewhere new they haven't been before


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Mine know routes. They know the way to the state park we play in, they know the way to the training building, several friends' houses... And they know when it's somewhere new they haven't been before


Mine do too but of course they don't know where we are going when we first get in the car but that's why I taught my previous dog and Duchess to associate certain words with certain trips we make on a regular basis. She is told in advance where we are going in effect.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io hates being in a car, travelling in a car, being left in a car...


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

cbcdesign said:


> Some dogs like it, particularly single German Shepard's who generally bond with one person above all others and prefer spending time with them even if it means being left in the car for 15 minutes or so rather than being left at home on their own.


My oldie Malinois, Rue, is like that. Very much a velcro dog.

I've been sorting out the garage at the end of the garden - 30 years' worth of crap. I have to take the bags of rubbish through the house and out the front to the car, and then to the local tip.

Rue always watches intently, so on one occasion once I'd loaded the car, I opened the passenger door, and said, "Wanna come?"
"HELL YES!" said Rue and bombed into the car so fast she skidded onto the driver's seat and honked the horn with her bum.

Since then, every time she sees the bags coming through she stars "asking" to come along. It's just a 15 minute round trip and she doesn't even get out of the car, but for some reason it's a big thrill for her, and she possibly even thinks it's her "job".

As she's very elderly and getting wobbly and wonky, then why not, if it's what she wants?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

labradrk said:


> How can a dog 'know' whether you are going to Tesco's or not??


Buster knows when we're close to home, when we're near the place where my housemate works, near the park, the airport when my sister was going back and forth from London. They do learn if they travel it enough times even in the car


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Mine know routes. They know the way to the state park we play in, they know the way to the training building, several friends' houses... And they know when it's somewhere new they haven't been before


When I used to take a dog out on a travelling job she knew my routes. I did each route either weekly or fortnightly and it took anything from 10 minutes to an hour to get to the start of the days work. She would know exactly where we were and when we got fairly close to the first site she would sit up and look around her.

Interestingly there was a Great Dane that lived in a pub I had to go to every 2 weeks. Apparently he was not interested much in people and never paid a lot of attention but he would stand up at the window and watch out for me on my due day and time.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Buster knows when we're close to home, when we're near the place where my housemate works, near the park, the airport when my sister was going back and forth from London. They do learn if they travel it enough times even in the car


I totally agree. One of my dogs knows exactly where we are despite the fact he cant see out of the windows at all as he is in the bottom crate with his view blocked by the tailgate and his view upwards blocked by the top cages. No matter which of our regular walks we go on (and there are many) he will always start whining in the same places, and he knows when we are approaching home as well even if we approach from different ways.

It's always fascinated me, do they go by the twists and turns in the roads, maybe speed bumps etc, or do they pick up on specific smells?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Leanne77 said:


> I totally agree. One of my dogs knows exactly where we are despite the fact he cant see out of the windows at all as he is in the bottom crate with his view blocked by the tailgate and his view upwards blocked by the top cages. No matter which of our regular walks we go on (and there are many) he will always start whining in the same places, and he knows when we are approaching home as well even if we approach from different ways.
> 
> It's always fascinated me, do they go by the twists and turns in the roads, maybe speed bumps etc, or do they pick up on specific smells?


I'd love to know what it is too. He can almost startle up out of sleep as we get near the house its really odd.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yep my Ty can always tell where we're going to. It's really weird though, because we could be in a totally new location on holiday and he will still know when we're going to the beach or something, he starts to whine and get excited. Perhaps it's the way in which the car slows down as you're approaching your destination? But it's always fascinated me too. He doesn't act the same when we're making a simple shopping trip etc.


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

As long as it's not a hot day, i'm happy to leave mine in the car. They are safe in their crate with the windows down partially or completely with a padlock on the crate. They'd kick up enough fuss to put someone off pinching them if they got in through the window and tried to take them, i'm sure of that!

I've left them for 2 mins when nipping into a shop, and occasionally up to an hour after a good walk and either stopping off for lunch or visiting relatives that don't want mucky dogs in their house. I'd park somewhere where I can see the car through a window and checked on them and they've been quite content sleeping in their crate after a nice walk, no different to if they'd been left at home in their crate. They're quite happy to go with the flow and I feel they are as safe in the car as they are at home.

Obviously I'd never do it on a hot day.

Missy always knows where we're going in the car. She always gets squeaky with excitement when we get close to somewhere we go walking. She does it when we drive past each place that she knows until finally we get to the one that we're going to. She knows the difference between driving past and having a little squeak, and driving into the actual place and getting her 'final destination' very excited squeak. She's funny  I have also taken her just for a ride to the shops. She adores going in the car, and sometimes I just let her hop in, come with me, and go home. No reason, she just seems to enjoy sitting on the seat (she sits on the passenger seat when it's just the two of us), watches the world go by, and I think she just likes it. She loves being out and about. I've never consider doing that with Boo though, he only just about tolerates driving in the car as long as we're going somewhere nice.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> I'd love to know what it is too. He can almost startle up out of sleep as we get near the house its really odd.


I've often wondered that.
Years ago we had an IS who initially disliked travelling in the car and was violently sick every time. When he was about two years he suddenly snapped out of it and loved car travel. In fact you had to be careful as he would get into anybodies car if the door was open.

He travelled with us regularly,but everytime we got to a certain spot on our journey home, he would wake from a seemingly deep sleep and sit up and look round in the knowledge he was nearly home. Didn't matter if it was a long or a short journey.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2014)

Leanne77 said:


> I totally agree. One of my dogs knows exactly where we are despite the fact he cant see out of the windows at all as he is in the bottom crate with his view blocked by the tailgate and his view upwards blocked by the top cages. No matter which of our regular walks we go on (and there are many) he will always start whining in the same places, and he knows when we are approaching home as well even if we approach from different ways.
> 
> It's always fascinated me, do they go by the twists and turns in the roads, maybe speed bumps etc, or do they pick up on specific smells?


IDK, but all my dogs have always had a terrific sense of direction.
When I was a kid my parents would let me roam for hours in the foothills behind our house, always with dogs in tow. I never worried about getting lost because the dogs would always lead me home if need be.
Now my own kids roam our propety the same way, and I don't worry as long as the dogs are with them. Same thing, dogs will lead them home if need be.


----------



## Haley 80 (Mar 11, 2013)

Well i have never left one of mine because of really bad SA, but it's such a pain having to have her EVERYWHERE, so the other day i decided to start desensitizing her, 30 seconds in the kitchen then build up when confident, she came out trembling with fear and breathing heavy!

Today while we where out after her walk and been around the carboot i decided to call into b & q to look at Christmas trees, now normally i would take her in with me but in keeping with desensitizing her i figured i would try and leave her in a quiet spot to see how it went.... ten minutes later she seemed absolutely fine! No trembling at all, so think i will be doing the car first and build her up that way then move on to staying home.

n


Nicky10 said:


> Buster knows when we're close to home, when we're near the place where my housemate works, near the park, the airport when my sister was going back and forth from London. They do learn if they travel it enough times even in the car


 This ^^^ mine are psychic too!


----------



## Jadestubeau (Aug 23, 2014)

We have a vw transporter coverted into a camper and this also has a large crated area separated into three area for each of the dogs. They love it in there, they do come out with me at the weekend if I go shopping as they need to keep accustomed to travelling in the van for short and long journeys, they need to learn that not all journey's end up in Cornwall on holiday or to fields for a chase of the ball. The dogs need to get used to all scenarios and if they only went in the van to go for an exciting run then they would bark, howl, squeak each time. 

They get normal walks in woods or forests from our home but occasionally we drive to the local rugby club to let off steam and chase the ball like mad uns for a bit off lead. They always know when we're going there because of the bumps in the road. 

Our van is very well insulated (lambs wool) kitted it all out myself, they don't make a sound when they're in there, and as we camp in the van on holiday there are times when they have to stay in the van while we go shopping or out for an evening meal. 

They are our dogs, we take the responsibility to ensure that they are safe, secure and won't overheat/be too cold. If there was ever a risk then we would change our plans simple.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Heard something on the news tonight about a man prosecuted for leaving a 3 year old child in his car, while he went to get medicine for said child.

OK that might been seen as irresponsible, but dogs aren't children and never will be..... a three year old child wouldn't be doing agility for a start...LOL (OK I jest). 

After my experience on Friday I am really questioning some peoples' rationality. 

YES I totally understand concerns of people on HOT DAYS with dogs in cars (if you remember I helped the police a couple of years ago when three dogs were overheating in a car in a nearby town) but in November....? On an overcast and rainy day which got to about 12°C? Just because I hadn't wound down the window a crack? Purrrleeease!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I never leave the dogs in the car unless I'm paying for petrol at the station and always park where I can see them when paying. Like a lot of people on here, the only time the dogs are in the car is for their benefit going on a walk or if we are travelling between England and Wales. So many times after a massive walk, we've been out in the car, I could have parked up in the superstore Tescos en route and got some food, but I always take them home first.

Like other people, my 2 would bark in the car (whilst I appreciate not all dogs do) plus for them, it's always a place to just travel in, not to stay in. 

We went to west Wales for a trip away a couple of months ago and late at night (11pm) we fancied some food. I didnt want to leave the dogs in the B&B alone so we took them in the car to a big Tescos. There we met 2 men in motorbike gear in the huge, empty car park. They wanted us to pay twenty pound for them on petrol on our debit card as they only had cash and 'pay at the pump' was the only available option for them.

Me being me, said 'Yeah thats fine! Let me just get my food and we'll go to the petrol station together'. I left Owain in the car with the dogs whilst I grabbed some things, 2 seconds later, Owain was next to me in the shop to my utter horror. I said ''you left the dogs?!" he said "yeah, those two men are weirdos and I dont want you alone" I said "I'll be fine in this big shop surrounded by people, what about the dogs?!" and with that I shoved the basket into his hand and walked as fast as I could back.

Of course they were all fine, but I too worry about dog thieves and all the rest. I wouldnt say I worry too much as me and the dogs walk at all hours across big, pitch black fields at night in the middle of nowhere and it doesnt bother me, but it's the fact that I'm not with them to protect them IF something did go wrong.

It's an interesting one as I didnt realise so many people left dogs alone in the car whilst at work and doing other things!

Plus I couldnt leave my 2 in the car anyway as the little s**ts somehow manage to set the alarm off in my car EVERYTIME! :thumbdown:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> Heard something on the news tonight about a man prosecuted for leaving a 3 year old child in his car, while he went to get medicine for said child.
> 
> OK that might been seen as irresponsible, but dogs aren't children and never will be..... a three year old child wouldn't be doing agility for a start...LOL (OK I jest).
> 
> ...


This is what kind of annoys me, people bleat on about not undestanding why others don't leave their dogs in their car etc, as a few have said it's each to their own, that does not give you or others the right to ridicule other peoples concerns about leaving dogs in cars no matter what the weather.

Some people might find it perfectly acceptable to leave their dogs in cars over night others don't, smacks of doubles standards as per usual in this place, can't say anything about a differing opinion, but if people don't agree ridicule is the best route. Wise up for god sake!

Just because people make the choice not to leave dogs in cars doesn't make their opinion of concerns any less valid or real.

As for the bleating of I've left my dogs in car & kennels for 100 years and nothing as ever happened and it's never happens it's only the media etc, go take a good look at dogs lost. I mean imagine it never happens yet 2 GSD's have just been stolen from their kennels in the owners back garden, not the first or last.

Plenty of us do take our dogs out in cars, to training and shows etc and chose not to leave them in the car.

It's laughable, those who leave their dogs saying that other who chose not to are being " Neurotic " etc, yet the only people acting like prats in the whole thread are those who DO leave their dogs in the car..


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Meezey said:


> It's laughable, those who leave their dogs saying that other who chose not to are being " Neurotic " etc, yet the only people acting like prats in the whole thread are those who DO leave their dogs in the car..


Why do so many threads where people express opinions have to always resort to insults .... typical PF!!  :confused1:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> Why do so many threads where people express opinions have to always resort to insults .... typical PF!!  :confused1:


Not an insult, an observation, would you like me to go through the thread and quote you where the insults directed at others? Trust me if I wish to insult I would.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I'd love to know what it is too. He can almost startle up out of sleep as we get near the house its really odd.





Siskin said:


> I've often wondered that.
> Years ago we had an IS who initially disliked travelling in the car and was violently sick every time. When he was about two years he suddenly snapped out of it and loved car travel. In fact you had to be careful as he would get into anybodies car if the door was open.
> 
> He travelled with us regularly,but everytime we got to a certain spot on our journey home, he would wake from a seemingly deep sleep and sit up and look round in the knowledge he was nearly home. Didn't matter if it was a long or a short journey.


It's that secret world that us humans cannot share......scent 



Haley 80 said:


> Well i have never left one of mine because of really bad SA, but it's such a pain having to have her EVERYWHERE, so the other day i decided to start desensitizing her, 30 seconds in the kitchen then build up when confident, she came out trembling with fear and breathing heavy!
> 
> Today while we where out after her walk and been around the carboot i decided to call into b & q to look at Christmas trees, now normally i would take her in with me but in keeping with desensitizing her i figured i would try and leave her in a quiet spot to see how it went.... ten minutes later she seemed absolutely fine! No trembling at all, so think i will be doing the car first and build her up that way then move on to staying home.
> 
> ...


My boy has recently started suffering from separation anxiety but he's fine in the car. I've taken him on a few extra trips and left him in safe places in the car


----------



## yamazumi (Sep 22, 2009)

Rory's going to vets later, across the road from the vets is a Tesco which I also need to go to today, but I couldn't stand to leave her in the car so I'm going to make the trip to Tesco and then come back to take Rory to the vets. I'd rather spend a little more time and a bit of petrol money than risk leaving her.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Meezey said:


> Not an insult, an observation, would you like me to go through the thread and quote you where the insults directed at others? Trust me if I wish to insult I would.


It reads as an insult ... 

I've read all the posts in this thread .... just some of them make me laugh more than others! We all do what's best for our dogs so am not sure why some people are getting so het up .....


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

yamazumi said:


> I'd rather spend a little more time and a bit of petrol money than risk leaving her.


Risk from what?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> It reads as an insult ...
> 
> I've read all the posts in this thread .... just some of them make me laugh more than others! We all do what's best for our dogs so am not sure why some people are getting so het up .....


Exactly, I didn't have an issue nor did I until those who leave their dogs started the with the "shameful" "Neurotic" etc.

I do leave my dogs in cars when I have too, ie ferry trips etc, but I wouldn't drive dog somewhere purely with the intention of leaving them there for several hours but I did not chose to ridicule others for their choices..

It's not a case of worrying to much, I lock my front door when I leave the house, not because I'm worried that someone will break in and steal anything, they would be rather stupid to attempt it, I do it not to effectively leave an invite and put my dogs at risk. I chose not to drive somewhere with the dogs in the car with no other intention that leaving them in the car, not because I worry, again someone would be a bit stupid to try and break in, because I have NO reason to do it why put them at possible risk when you have no reason to? A trip to the shops, oh joyful, don't get it, I might not get it but I don't ( didn't until someone chose to make judgement on me) ridicule people who do..


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

El Cid said:


> Risk from what?


I know this question wasnt for me, but I hope you dont mind me answering as I too feel I "wont take the risk" 

The risk being theft and idiots. I know dogs can be stolen from houses as well as cars, but in a car it is more obvious. Plus as mentioned before, people do enjoy taunting dogs although I understand not all do. As I was walking to my door, I had a full grown man, pull up alongside me in his van and start barking at my dogs! He then nudged his mate and kept on doing it!

He then started laughing at them. It's just things like that that some people get off on doing that makes me not want to leave them in my car, in "the open", when they could just chill at home with a free run of the house.

They're either with me for the destination or at home whilst I do non-dog things.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Just a few quotes from this article and it is about gun dogs in the most part but includes all dogs, but feel free to read all.

Watch this video for further advice on how to protect your gundog

Microchipping, tattoing and DNA-logging will make your dog more traceable - and more likely to be returned to you if stolen - and less attractive to thieves.

"Gundog owners are also warned not to let their guard down during shoots. *The theft of dogs from locked cars is more common than many might think*, and Guns, beaters and pickers-up are all advised never to leave dogs unattended.

According to DogLost, thieves are known to monitor shoot-day traffic and target shoot vehicles and those displaying shooting-related stickers. Those who run shoots are warned to be particularly vigilant in making sure all helpers are known and trusted, and not likely to tip off potential thieves."

And even when police do record the data, it can't always be trusted. A recent report by Her Majesty's Inspectorate of Constabulary found that police forces under-report crimes by 20%.

Neil Parish MP said: "Until we have a clearer picture on the numbers of dogs and movements of dogs, it will be difficult to get to grips with any figures. However, we do believe that the police should be recording clearly the numbers of dog thefts and setting out the costs and resources implicated with this.

"It is important we understand *why the dogs are being stolen; is it for the money gained from selling the dogs on, from the ransoms for the dogs or because they are being used for dog fighting or illegal practices?* Whichever it is, it does seem that it all falls into the bigger issue which is better identification of dogs and better enforcement of the laws that already exists."

Raising awareness

There have been a number of initiatives t*o shake owners out of the "it won't happen to me" mentality*. DogLost has run awareness campaigns and the CA has issued guidance to its members highlighting the problem and preventative measures that can be taken, which includes useful links to other organisations

Most dogs are stolen from gardens, I also don't leave my dogs in the garden unattended sucks to be neurotic hey..................

Gundog theft awareness week - Shooting UK


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2014)

Meezey said:


> I chose not to drive somewhere with the dogs in the car with no other intention that leaving them in the car, not because I worry, again someone would be a bit stupid to try and break in, because *I have NO reason to do it why put them at possible risk when you have no reason to? A trip to the shops, oh joyful, don't get it,* I might not get it but I don't ( didn't until someone chose to make judgement on me) ridicule people who do..


But folks have explained why they have reason to leave dogs in cars, and that the dogs enjoy the ride itself.

My daughter was in a theatre production, and we spent most of october and november in rehearsals in the evenings. I brought the dogs on many occasions, if OH was working that day, the dogs would have been home alone all day, and then all evening. So instead, I brought the dogs, walked them in town, then they sat in the car while we were in rehearsals. On a few occasions I got caught working on the set and they didn't get walked, just came to hang out in the car. They were perfectly happy with that too. They also would have been fine being left at home, but I figured I'd rather have them with me in case I did get the opportunity to walk them.

Basically explaining how we all have different situations and we all have different dogs. Just because one way is what is right for one owner doesn't mean a different way is "wrong", and likewise, just because you may not understand why some of us do what we do, doesn't make what we do wrong or irresponsible


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Basically explaining how we all have different situations and we all have different dogs. Just because one way is what is right for one owner doesn't mean a different way is "wrong", and likewise, just because you may not understand why some of us do what we do, doesn't make what we do wrong or irresponsible


I don't see anyone in the thread saying what you do wrong or irresponsible, other than when being told it was shameful that we didn't take dogs in the car.

Point I'm making is, different horses for different courses, belittling people for being concerned, calling them neurotic or shameful isn't really helpful, so like I said, it strikes me as a bit of a cheek for those who do leave them in the car to be rolling their eyes or belittling peoples the concerns of those who chose not to.

Just to highlight the bit you chose not to bold "because I have NO reason to do it why put them at possible risk when you have no reason to? A trip to the shops, oh joyful, don't get it,* I might not get it but I don't ( didn't until someone chose to make judgement on me) ridicule people who do..*"


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2014)

Meezey said:


> I don't see anyone in the thread saying what you do wrong or irresponsible, other than when being told it was shameful that we didn't take dogs in the car.
> 
> Point I'm making is, different horses for different courses, belittling people for being concerned, calling them neurotic or shameful isn't really helpful, so like I said, it strikes me as a bit of a cheek for those who do leave them in the car to be rolling their eyes or belittling peoples the concerns of those who chose not to.
> 
> Just to highlight the bit you chose not to bold "because I have NO reason to do it why put them at possible risk when you have no reason to? A trip to the shops, oh joyful, don't get it,* I might not get it but I don't ( didn't until someone chose to make judgement on me) ridicule people who do..*"


Oh, well I must have missed those posts calling people neurotic and shameful.

I will be the first one to admit to being neurotic about my dogs. I'm just choosy about what I'm neurotic about 
I'm totally insane about pyo and if my vet had let me I would have spayed Breez at 4 months (okay, maybe 6). But seriously, I won't have an intact bitch because I have a totally unreasonable fear of pyometra.

I'm also totally neurotic about dog-dog interactions, and I'm *that* owner who calls my dog away from any and all interactions with dogs I don't know, and even with dogs I do know, my dogs will still probably not be interacting, either because my dog is in work mode, or because I just don't want to chance it not going well.

And I'm neurotic enough about who my dogs stay with that I drove 120 miles to go check out a boarding kennel to make sure it met my exacting needs. This was after already calling oh... 7 or 8 other kennels that for one reason or another didn't suit.

So AFAIK, we're all dog weirdos in one way or another. Some of us are weird about leaving dogs in cars, others of us aren't. But we are all OTT enough that we joined a forum to do nothing but talk about dogs - that alone puts us out of the category of "normal" dog owner


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Pupcakes said:


> I know this question wasnt for me, but I hope you dont mind me answering as I too feel I "wont take the risk"
> 
> The risk being theft and idiots. I know dogs can be stolen from houses as well as cars, but in a car it is more obvious. Plus as mentioned before, people do enjoy taunting dogs although I understand not all do. As I was walking to my door, I had a full grown man, pull up alongside me in his van and start barking at my dogs! He then nudged his mate and kept on doing it!
> 
> ...


I understand peoples reasons for not wanting to leave their dogs in the car, at the end of the day I dont care what people do as it doesnt affect me so why should I worry myself over it? Anyway the point I was going to make is that some of us have stated we have tinted windows, blinds etc. Nobody would ever know my dogs were in the car as they dont make a sound, even with people going by, and nobody can actually see them in there. Also the cages are locked as well as the car when I leave them so I feel that my dogs are quite safe being left in the car.

The one big give away however is that I have stickers on my windows effectively advertising what dogs I own. Now, that is something that I am beginning to see is stupid.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I haven't read past page 1 of this thread, so sorry if I have missed anything.

I try to avoid leaving Goldie in the car, I don't see it as a 'good family outing' when I have to look at his poor little sad eyes when he watches us all walk off into the shop. I just think he is much happier at home with lots of room and his nice snuggly bed.
He is really good in the car, in fact the best dog I've ever known for travelling. But I personally don't see why he would be happier sitting outside Tescos than in his own house.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I think times have really changed... my older dog came everywhere with me, was left outside shops, left in the car, left in the house or kennel for 9+ hours, overnight on a couple of occasions with neighbour popping in - all things frowned upon now. 

She didn't mind at all tbh, in fact she would hurry me out of the door so she could get on with her Kongs lol

Now I am reluctant to leave Diz at all, in case she makes a noise, in case she eats something, in case there's a fire, in case she is stolen/scares someone etc 

I want to say we worry too much, but dog theft and complaints against dogs seem to be on the rise


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Blitz said:


> Some dogs love car journeys. If I go to tesco it is an hours driving and 20 minutes in the shop. Having said that I dont take them very often, only if they happen to be in the car for another reason. There are usually several cars with dogs in in our supermarket car parks.
> 
> I would say that most of my dog friends as against friends that just happen to have dogs do take their dogs out in the car with them far more than I do.


I think it is different when you live away from town as well. I tend to pop into a shop when I am already out taking the dogs for a walk to the beach or the woods or dropping/picking up my son. Zak in particular loves being with me and enjoys car trips. I wouldn't necessarily take the dogs in the car if I weren't also doing something with them, but that is rare in itself


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Meezey said:


> This is what kind of annoys me, people bleat on about not undestanding why others don't leave their dogs in their car etc, as a few have said it's each to their own, that does not give you or others the right to ridicule other peoples concerns about leaving dogs in cars no matter what the weather.
> 
> Some people might find it perfectly acceptable to leave their dogs in cars over night others don't, smacks of doubles standards as per usual in this place, can't say anything about a differing opinion, but if people don't agree ridicule is the best route. Wise up for god sake!
> 
> ...


Wow what a sweeping statement. :thumbdown:

It seems I'm a prat and Neurotic then as ever since poor Fleur lost Zipper in a house fire I have been taking mine with me in the car more often.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

If we go somewhere that we can take Troy, he comes with us. 

If we were to stop at the shops, one of us would most likely wait with him in the car and the other would go to the shop. 

I would never take him in the car just for the ride, but he isn't the biggest fan of cars anyway. 

I agree with Ouesi, everyone here does things we all agree with and everyone here other things we disagree with. 

None of us do exactly the same for our dogs, but we all love them the same. 

The fact that people feel they need to defend there actions or slate others because they do things differently is up to them. Just as we don't all deal with our dogs the same, we don't deal with people the same either


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

As others have said, we all do what's best for our dogs, and I believe we all act on their behalf with good intentions. For me, taking Ty with me on certain trips is necessary, and I'd rather he comes with me and sits in a car for 40 mins than become seriously distressed at home on his own. I choose the best option for him, even if it is more of a tie for me. Don't we all make the same decisions?


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

My nan used to take Molly along with her for trips to the shops. Sounds mad, but I think as Molly got older, my Nan used to panic about leaving her home alone and coming home to find she had passed away (never crossed her mind that this could happen in the car).

To be brutally honest though, Molly never seemed to suffer any ill effects, she loved car journeys, and it gave my nan some company. 

Personally I wouldn't take my dog out with me in the car if I knew they were going to be left in it for longer than 10 mins or so.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> I understand peoples reasons for not wanting to leave their dogs in the car, at the end of the day I dont care what people do as it doesnt affect me so why should I worry myself over it? Anyway the point I was going to make is that some of us have stated we have tinted windows, blinds etc. Nobody would ever know my dogs were in the car as they dont make a sound, even with people going by, and nobody can actually see them in there. Also the cages are locked as well as the car when I leave them so I feel that my dogs are quite safe being left in the car.
> 
> The one big give away however is that I have stickers on my windows effectively advertising what dogs I own. Now, that is something that I am beginning to see is stupid.


Sorry didnt read the whole thread (just skimmed) so didnt read all the replies. That is a good idea and whilst I dont have an issue with what others do with their dogs (of course to a certain extent i.e. abusing dogs but thats a whole new story) I would personally leave my dogs at home, but this has been an eye opener as I didnt realise it was such common practise.

Oh yeah, window stickers! I used to put them up in my parents house and in my car but now I dont. I dont want to advertise I have dogs as we've had reports of men in white vans trying to steal dogs from our local area.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I met a couple once who had never left their dogs alone in the house for nearly a decade as they were so frightened that the house would burn down...............


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

we used to have a guard dog who loved sitting in an old land rover...would sit or sleep in it for hours and it never did him any harm.He thought it was a treat.

I used to drive my kids to school...15 miles each way...always took the dog that we had at the time. If I stopped off anywhere on the way back, dog stayed in the car.

Its only recently with the thought of hot cars and dogs etc that made me question this. We can have a cold winter day and yet have a mini bout of very high heat....so I am a bit reluctant these days to leave them there.

I have never had a dog yet that would ever let a stranger in my car...so the dog would never have got stolen from my car.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

> I met a couple once who had never left their dogs alone in the house for nearly a decade as they were so frightened that the house would burn down...............


I don't worry that much, but as Betty's crate is in the same room as our gas boiler, she has her own CO monitor.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

stuaz said:


> If there already in the car and you stop off at tesco's etc then no problem, what I don't understand is the people who would directly think "I'm at home, I want to go to Tesco, let's take the dog". That mentality I don't get.


when my kids were teenagers I travelled them 15 miles each way every day to school and back. My dog then was a Great Dane. She would be at the front door as soon as she heard me rattle my car keys....and often the ride to school and back was just that, no walk or treat at the end of it. 1 hour in the morning and another hour in the afternoon.Dog loved going for a ride. She would curl up in a ball so tight you would never have thought she was a Dane cos she squeezed up so tight. She looked asleep as I drove. The minute I put the hand brake on she would wake up then when kids got out, go back to a tight ball again til I put the hand brake on.

I have always picked a car that I can take a dog with me...and always go for leather interior because of this.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

cbcdesign said:


> I am inclined to agree. There is no need for it frankly. If people are worried about leaving their dogs in the car at any time (I wont go into the risks leaving them in a house on their own poses, electrical fires, gas leaks etc) that is fine but don't insult those of us who do otherwise.


Ummm I think you will find other than me it's been the other way round  but hey ho, you know people only read what they want to read... :thumbsup:


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Muttly said:


> I haven't read past page 1 of this thread, so sorry if I have missed anything.
> 
> I try to avoid leaving Goldie in the car, I don't see it as a 'good family outing' when I have to look at his poor little sad eyes when he watches us all walk off into the shop. I just think he is much happier at home with lots of room and his nice snuggly bed.
> He is really good in the car, in fact the best dog I've ever known for travelling. But I personally don't see why he would be happier sitting outside Tescos than in his own house.


Family outing and shopping? Not in my world. I am a man and shop alone, that means drive to shop, go in shop, head directly to item/s I want, go to check out, get the hell out of the shop ASAP!


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Ummm I think you will find other than me it's been the other way round  but hey ho, you know people only read what they want to read... :thumbsup:


Yeah sorry Meezey, I deleted my post when I realised people were being rude to those of you that prefer not to leave your dogs in the car.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> we used to have a guard dog who loved sitting in an old land rover...would sit or sleep in it for hours and it never did him any harm.He thought it was a treat.
> 
> I used to drive my kids to school...15 miles each way...always took the dog that we had at the time. If I stopped off anywhere on the way back, dog stayed in the car.


Your first bit reminds me of an old GSD I had to assess for rescue a few years ago. Basically her owner - an elderly farmer - had gone into hospital with terminal cancer and not long to live. I was brought in to assess whether his GSD should be found a rescue space or put to sleep as she was around 12 years of age. When I went down to the remote farm to see her (she had continued to live there alone while her owner was in hospital with someone just coming in once a day to feed her ) she was living in an old Vauxhall Corsa and apparently that was her "kennel". The farmer's nephew told me that he tried to get to see her as often as possible (but he lived away) and he would drive her around in the Corsa as a treat and you could just see how much she enjoyed it, bless her. We did find her a fabulous home where she lived for the rest of her days (she had another two years in the luxury of a proper home).

Regarding your second bit, my son now gets a taxi to school but when I had to drive him (10 miles each way) to nursery every day my dogs always came with me and usually had a walk in the lowlands for a change before heading back home to the hills.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> I met a couple once who had never left their dogs alone in the house for nearly a decade as they were so frightened that the house would burn down...............


We had a gas leak a while ago, luckily it was on May Day bank holiday so we were both home. I fretted about that a lot, as if it had happened any other day, the dogs would have been home alone. Even went to the extent of shutting the gas off at the mains when we went out for a few days.

But once the initial panic had calmed down, you get back to realising that nothing in life is risk free. I suppose I take some level of risk the moment I step out of bed in the morning. (I'm sure statistically there is some risk attached to being in bed too!)

It is up to us as individuals to decide weigh up the various risks in our lives and act within our own acceptable comfort zone...


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Jazmine said:


> We had a gas leak a while ago, luckily it was on May Day bank holiday so we were both home. I fretted about that a lot, as if it had happened any other day, the dogs would have been home alone. Even went to the extent of shutting the gas off at the mains when we went out for a few days.
> 
> But once the initial panic had calmed down, you get back to realising that nothing in life is risk free. I suppose I take some level of risk the moment I step out of bed in the morning. (I'm sure statistically there is some risk attached to being in bed too!)
> 
> It is up to us as individuals to decide weigh up the various risks in our lives and act within our own acceptable comfort zone...


I do agree with the last part of your post, nothing in life is risk free whether you never leave your dog at home and take them everywhere or never take your dog out in the car unless it's a dog related thing.
As a random group of dog lovers we are never going to agree wholeheartedly with each other and this thread, like many others, is just going round in circles and will never arrive at the end with a definitive answer.


----------



## Sosha (Jan 11, 2013)

Lodger gets left in car at various times. Doesn't care. Moving cars make him occasionally car sick, stationary ones are fine.

Hot days aside, I don't see a problem. No different to a kennel. He also comes with me to the baby garage tescos if I need a pint of milk. There's a safe bit of grass I can leave him on around the side. He get's a walk/ to watch the world go by. I get the milk.

I don't take him out in the car just for the hell of it unless he's had a really boring day - so he's had the odd trip to the dump, but if he's in the car and I need to stop somewhere, hot weather aside, I wouldn't think twice.

I've left him by choice, wrapped up in the car after a cold wet long walk rather than take him into the pub because in my opinion, for the hour or so max I'd be in there (supping cocoa before the long drive home) he was better off where he was, curled up asleep in his blankets.

Motorway service stations/ restaurants we've stopped at on the way home from a day out/ Multistory carpark if I've stopped for supplies on the way back from a walk. Spent an hour outside a London Museum once.

Where else? I've left him & his partner in crime tied to a tree in an orchard beside a Hypermarket when I needed to dip in for some meths & supplies. Two week French Camping trip and it was too hot to leave the dogs in the car.

I've left him with a pair of total strangers outside Starbucks once. Needed rehydration. Somewhere a pair of Canadian tourists have photos of him.

That said, a friend's Greyhound would eat the car if left in it. He was never left in the car. Leaving in the car would be an error.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

cbcdesign said:


> Yeah sorry Meezey, I deleted my post when I realised people were being rude to those of you that prefer not to leave your dogs in the car.


No worries thank you. I have no issue if people want to leave their dogs in cars, I might not understand why people take a dog to a shop and leave it in their car for 30 mins, but each to their own, I did get annoyed at the beginning of the thread as to some of the comments made ie I don't think driving a dog somewhere and leaving it in a car makes it feel part of the family, nor is it shameful that people chose not to do it, nor are people neurotic nor should people ridicule those who don't feel their dogs are safe or secure. It is utterly wonderful that people have got through life without anything happening to their dogs, but again belittling others for that concern isn't on. It is very much each to their own I do totally agree with that but I'm not going to sit back and watch or let others mock those who do have concerns. My dogs do get left in cars on a ferry, rarely at a show, I never tie them outside a shop, nor do I just take them to the shop in the car to leave them, nor would I leave my dogs outside in a car over night, no matter how much they enjoy the car..I have as much right to do as I chose with my dogs, as does everyone else on the thread, I have maybe been insulting to some in this thread, but that's treating like with like... :thumbsup: and on that note, I shan't be back to this thread, more important things to worry about..


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Meezey said:


> No worries thank you. I have no issue if people want to leave their dogs in cars, I might not understand why people take a dog to a shop and leave it in their car for 30 mins, but each to their own, I did get annoyed at the beginning of the thread as to some of the comments made ie I don't think driving a dog somewhere and leaving it in a car makes it feel part of the family, nor is it shameful that people chose not to do it, nor are people neurotic nor should people ridicule those who don't feel their dogs are safe or secure. It is utterly wonderful that people have got through life without anything happening to their dogs, but again belittling others for that concern isn't on. It is very much each to their own I do totally agree with that but I'm not going to sit back and watch or let others mock those who do have concerns. My dogs do get left in cars on a ferry, rarely at a show, I never tie them outside a shop, nor do I just take them to the shop in the car to leave them, nor would I leave my dogs outside in a car over night, no matter how much they enjoy the car..I have as much right to do as I chose with my dogs, as does everyone else on the thread, I have maybe been insulting to some in this thread, but that's treating like with like... :thumbsup: and on that note, I shan't be back to this thread, more important things to worry about..


But what would you do if one of yours had SA Meezey? And you didn't have a partner to stay behind and watch one of them?

I do understand where you and others are coming from regarding leaving dogs in the car for no reason, but for some I don't think it's as black & white. I'd love to leave Ty at home on his own sometimes, would be far less of a tie for me for one. But it's not really an option.

While I've never left mine in the car for longer than an hour tops probably ( and even that might be a stretch ) I have just recently this summer when visiting my mum's caravan had the dogs in the car with us, just exploring the area etc, and sometimes that was up to 3/4 hours with no stop breaks in between, or if we did, it wasn't to get the dogs out. The dogs don't seem to mind, and if it results in a beach trip beforehand, it's even better  I do also on very boring days as someone mentioned above, take Cash out in the car for a drive down the garage or whatever. It's a change of scenery and always does the trick as he comes back less exuberant.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

What if the boat sinks and you have left your dogs in the car alone, on a ferry?

And of course dogs have DIED having been left in cars on ferries.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buster loves the car and gets so excited when we put on coats etc that it seems wrong to not bring him. We do leave him behind if it's too hot or cold but it is Ireland that's about 5 days of the year . But it's down to the individual dogs and owners of course


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> But what would you do if one of yours had SA Meezey? And you didn't have a partner to stay behind and watch one of them?
> 
> I do understand where you and others are coming from regarding leaving dogs in the car for no reason, but for some I don't think it's as black & white. I'd love to leave Ty at home on his own sometimes, would be far less of a tie for me for one. But it's not really an option.
> 
> While I've never left mine in the car for longer than an hour tops probably ( and even that might be a stretch ) I have just recently this summer when visiting my mum's caravan had the dogs in the car with us, just exploring the area etc, and sometimes that was up to 3/4 hours with no stop breaks in between, or if we did, it wasn't to get the dogs out. The dogs don't seem to mind, and if it results in a beach trip beforehand, it's even better  I do also on very boring days as someone mentioned above, take Cash out in the car for a drive down the garage or whatever. It's a change of scenery and always does the trick as he comes back less exuberant.


Again I think that is a totally different situation I don't judge people for doing it Dogloverlou! Again just because I chose not to does not mean I judge others on their choice too! Just wish others would extend the same courtesy


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> What if the boat sinks and you have left your dogs in the car alone, on a ferry?
> 
> And of course dogs have DIED having been left in cars on ferries.


Well nothing for you to worry your little head about is it? Not your dogs not your problem! I'll just make sure I go on a ferry with you after all with your God complex the ferry wouldn't dare sink now would it............


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Well nothing for you to worry your little head about is it? Not your dogs not your problem! I'll just make sure I go on a ferry with you after all with your God complex the ferry wouldn't dare sink now would it............


I am not at all worried, I can put things into perspective....... fortunately.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> I am not at all worried, I can put things into perspective....... fortunately.


That's just grand as I said maybe anyone with worries could travel with you all the time given how nothing bad ever happens to you! Again you might not have a care in the world doesn't give you or anyone else the right to ridicule others for theirs!


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

We went to Blackpool a couple of years ago to a dog seminar. I had a handler place with Polo, so he came and two of our other dogs as we could only arrange pet sitter for a couple. 

Polo doesn't do children and I was staying with family that have children. The dogs stayed in the van overnight and during the daytime apart from walks. They were fine.

The other point to make is, if you only take the dog in the car for a walk or other activity involving the dog, they can become exciteable at the prospect of where they are going and whine, bark etc. I think to associate going in the car just to remain in the car can prevent this.


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> I am not at all worried, I can put things into perspective....... fortunately.


Why is it so hard to accept that people with different circumstances risk assess and come to a different conclusion.

Personally, I have no *need* to leave my dog alone in the car where I can't see her. I prefer the fact that she can't be seen by other people in my house, whereas she can in my car. Therefore I think she's safer at home. 
Apparently that makes me neurotic?

There are people whose dogs have SA and are happier in the vehicle.
The *risk* of them being distressed by being left at home is greater than the risk of what may happen in the vehicle as the distress is inevitable. 
Again, the choice is obvious.

There are so many factors. Frankly, there seems to be a higher contingent of bloody idiots where I currently live and I would not be surprised to see somebody tormenting an animal for fun. 
Places I've lived before ... I'd consider that less likely and would be happier leaving her unattended.

Why the heck you seem to think there has to be only one correct answer to this question I do not know 
I guess there are just some people out there who get a kick out of belittling others.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

spots said:


> Why the heck you seem to think there has to be only one correct answer to this question I do not know


I think you nailed it with the above, there is no right answer, just what works best for us all as individuals.

The visibility thing and indeed just travel in the car in general in hot weather even with air con running was the reason I got my Prius back screen window blacked out when I first leased it. This makes it impossible to see in through the rear window but far more importantly keeps out 95% of the sun light too.

I see some dogs in the boot area of Hatchback vehicles with the sun beating down on them and I doubt if that is a very comfortable way for them to travel, I certainly wouldn't like it.


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

cbcdesign said:


> I think you nailed it with the above, there is no right answer, just what works best for us all as individuals.
> 
> The visibility thing and indeed just travel in the car in general in hot weather even with air con running was the reason I got my Prius back screen window blacked out when I first leased it. This makes it impossible to see in through the rear window but far more importantly keeps out 95% of the sun light too.
> 
> I see some dogs in the boot area of Hatchback vehicles with the sun beating down on them and I doubt if that is a very comfortable way for them to travel, I certainly wouldn't like it.


Thank you 
And this has given me an idea for when I get round to replacing my car.
It would never even cross my mind as an option but now I know and it seems like a no-brainer! 
We holiday in a caravan often and usually have to trawl for dog friendly pubs but leaving the family gang with walked legs and full bellies in the back of a blacked out vehicle would make filling our own bellies a lot easier!


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah it just seemed sensible. The Prius has a rear screen that's angled towards the sky so I think it was a very worthwhile. You can see the screen in the following shot so as you can imagine with it blacked out it gives the dog quite a lot of privacy. She can see out well enough but nobody can see in.

File:Toyota Prius III 20090710 rear.JPG - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

cbcdesign said:


> Yeah it just seemed sensible. The Prius has a rear screen that's angled towards the sky so I think it was a very worthwhile. You can see the screen in the following shot so as you can imagine with it blacked out it gives the dog quite a lot of privacy. She can see out well enough but nobody can see in.
> 
> File:Toyota Prius III 20090710 rear.JPG - Wikimedia Commons


Both the Volvo and the Caddy have blacked out rear windows too, well worth it.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Bit late to this, but I sometimes leave Daisy and Belle in the car if I'm popping into the shop or for petrol etc. I could go home, drop them off, then return, but they're often snoozing in their crate anyway so seems like a faff. Their crate is lockable, it's like Fort Knox so not really worried about them being stolen, plus I tend to only leave them places where I have line of sight mainly.

At flyball, Daisy was in the car quite a lot as we couldn't have all the dogs out at once for some training things, so she would go in and out throughout the session.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

spots said:


> And this has given me an idea for when I get round to replacing my car.
> It would never even cross my mind as an option but now I know and it seems like a no-brainer!


Big influence in my choice of next car, which arrives later this week. Both for the privacy aspect, and the heat in summer.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We used to have a pickup and had one of those hard backs on it so it looked like a big estate car. The back bit had dark windows and it was interesting to feel how much cooler it kept the interior. We called it the mobile dog kennel and the dogs we had then loved it. There was loads of room for them and various bits of bedding. If the dogs got absolutely covered in mud, a common occurrence, we could chuck them in the back and not have the aroma all the way home. Then could just turn the hose onto the back to swill it out. Very useful vehicle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2014)

Have to admit, theft is not really something I worry about with my dogs. 
Im sure I would feel very differently if I had more steal-able dogs, which goes back to how everyones situation is slightly different. But I just dont see a whole lot of people wanting to pick a car lock with this staring at them as they do it


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> Big influence in my choice of next car, which arrives later this week. Both for the privacy aspect, and the heat in summer.


What did you decide on please?


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Siskin said:


> We used to have a pickup and had one of those hard backs on it so it looked like a big estate car. The back bit had dark windows and it was interesting to feel how much cooler it kept the interior. We called it the mobile dog kennel and the dogs we had then loved it. There was loads of room for them and various bits of bedding. If the dogs got absolutely covered in mud, a common occurrence, we could chuck them in the back and not have the aroma all the way home. Then could just turn the hose onto the back to swill it out. Very useful vehicle.


Would you be able to give more details about the actual model of vehicle please?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

we had a similar vehicle...Mitsubishi 4 life....never again but was great for putting muddy dogs in cos we just used to get the hosepipe out and wash out.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just 2 small points,

1. On another thread from yesterday how easy it is to steal a dog form outside a supermarket.

Quote _ (Hi all,

Would you all (especially those of you who live in London) mind keeping an eye out for this dog. She belongs to the friend of a friend and was stolen from outside of a supermarket in Wood Green yesterday. She has kidney problems and so is reliant on daily medication. She is only 2 years old but looks much smaller due to her medical issues and could be mistaken for a puppy.)
_

2. My worry about leaving a dog in a car is, even on a cold day in the winter a car can get very hot in a short time if the sun is out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Just 2 small points,
> 
> 1. On another thread from yesterday how easy it is to steal a dog form outside a supermarket.
> 
> ...


The dog who was stolen was not in a locked car, the dog was tied outside a shop which to me is a big difference.
The concern about hot cars is valid, but many of us travel with our dogs all the time and are aware of how to keep the inside of the car safe for our dogs in all sorts of situations.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> The dog who was stolen was not in a locked car, the dog was tied outside a shop which to me is a big difference.
> The concern about hot cars is valid, but many of us travel with our dogs all the time and are aware of how to keep the inside of the car safe for our dogs in all sorts of situations.


The OP didn't just post about cars, they also posted about sometimes leaving their dogs outside the shop, when they popped in to town.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I hate leaving my bike locked up outside a shop, let alone my dog!
But again that's my personal choice. Most people would not touch a tied up dog. 
But, If they want to take it, they will. Be it a bike, car, dog etc...


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> What did you decide on please?


A small hatchback..... nothing too big. Nissan Note. Privacy glass comes as standard in the higher spec models.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> 2. My worry about leaving a dog in a car is, even on a cold day in the winter a car can get very hot in a short time if the sun is out.


Simply opening car windows a little bit will prevent the car from getting remotely hot during the winter. Also, I live in the South West and not once in many year's of driving have I ever climbed into my car in winter and thought, wow its hot in here! Its either ok or darn cold, never hot.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

My car really is cold right now as I must have an air leak getting in somehow as my back window is full of condensation and I can't clear it. So no chance of over heating dogs here! Although will have to be careful they don't get to cold now! Recently failed it's MOT too so it's on it's last legs....or is that wheels? 

I love the idea of having tinted back windows though cbcdesign.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> My car really is cold right now as I must have an air leak getting in somehow as my back window is full of condensation and I can't clear it. .


Mine too - I wonder if that's why someone complained, thinking the dogs must be suffocating as it looked so steamed up in there??? :laugh:

[Hurry up dealers and ring me about the new car!]


----------



## Haley 80 (Mar 11, 2013)

Does every thread on this forum result in a slanging match? It kinda seems like it lol.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> Would you be able to give more details about the actual model of vehicle please?


It was a Mazda B2500. Comes as a standard pickup with the open back, but we were able to get the cover for the back quite easily, I think it was from Bristol we found them. I'm sure there are other places round the country as pickups are popular and there are all sorts of types of covers ranging from just a flat cover to the bigger ones that we had.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> Mine too - I wonder if that's why someone complained, thinking the dogs must be suffocating as it looked so steamed up in there??? :laugh:
> 
> [Hurry up dealers and ring me about the new car!]


Condensation is a big problem on cold Winter days simply because the dogs body heat raises the temperature inside the vehicle enough for the air to condense on the glass. My garden shed does the same thing in the morning and its only a few degrees above the temperature outside the shed.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ouesi said:


> *The dog who was stolen was not in a locked car, the dog was tied outside a shop which to me is a big difference.*
> The concern about hot cars is valid, but many of us travel with our dogs all the time and are aware of how to keep the inside of the car safe for our dogs in all sorts of situations.


Yes I know that, just making a point about leaving them alone tied up outside a shop.



cbcdesign said:


> Simply opening car windows a little bit will prevent the car from getting remotely hot during the winter. Also, *I live in the South West and not once in many year's of driving have I ever climbed into my car in winter and thought, wow its hot in here!* Its either ok or darn cold, never hot.


Maybe, but that would depend how long you leave it for, we have let our car on a frosty morning for about an hour and the car was very warm, not comfortable to leave a dog in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2014)

Meezey said:


> The OP didn't just post about cars, they also posted about sometimes leaving their dogs outside the shop, when they popped in to town.


I wasn't responding to the OP, I was responding to Happy Paws 

There is a huge difference between my dogs being safely locked in a parked vehicle out of the way, where they are going to lay down out of sight of passers-by, and a dog tied up by the front entryway of a busy store in plain sight where numerous people are going to pass by in a short space of time, with no physical barrier between the dog and the passing people.

In my experience the two situations are not at all comparable.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I wasn't responding to the OP, I was responding to Happy Paws
> 
> There is a huge difference between my dogs being safely locked in a parked vehicle out of the way, where they are going to lay down out of sight of passers-by, and a dog tied up by the front entryway of a busy store in plain sight where numerous people are going to pass by in a short space of time, with no physical barrier between the dog and the passing people.
> 
> In my experience the two situations are not at all comparable.


I agree. I think most thieves would be more inclined to steal a dog 'out in the open' with a simple untying of the lead and off they go on their merry way, than break the window of a car which is likely to be alarmed and draw attention. Not saying it doesn't happen, but I know what I would feel safer doing.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Yes I know that, just making a point about leaving them alone tied up outside a shop.
> 
> Maybe, but that would depend how long you leave it for, we have let our car on a frosty morning for about an hour and the car was very warm, not comfortable to leave a dog in.


I have a sun lounge with a hot tub in it with a lid on. My dogs will scrape at the door on a sunny day to be let in and they will stretch out on the lid, level with the big window and BAKE. They will be heaving and panting but they choose to do it. I really do not think a car warmed by winter sun is going to do any harm.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Blitz said:


> I have a sun lounge with a hot tub in it with a lid on. My dogs will scrape at the door on a sunny day to be let in and they will stretch out on the lid, level with the big window and BAKE. They will be heaving and panting but they choose to do it. I really do not think a car warmed by winter sun is going to do any harm.


As for your sun lounge as you said it's their choice, in a car they don't have one.


----------

